#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  PCC

## aprinou

ALGUEM JA USOU ESSA NOVA FERRAMTA DE BALACEAMENTO DO MIKROTIK PCC MATCHER VEIO EMBUTIDO NA VERSAO 3.24 ESTAREI TESTANTO PRA VER SUA PERFORMACE SE ALGUEM JA TESTOU POSTE TB OS PROS E CONTRAS.

----------


## sergio

Por que sempre digitar em maiúsculas?

----------


## aprinou

Opa Sergio e que uso terminal aki e acabo esquecendo de desativar ele pra nao sair em maisculo blz.

----------


## sergio

> Opa Sergio e que uso terminal aki e acabo esquecendo de desativar ele pra nao sair em maisculo blz.


Valeu *aprinou*, obrigado por entender. Estamos tentando conseguir um padrão visual melhor para os fóruns.

----------


## minelli

Eu ja uso sim e funciona bem.... muito bem.

----------


## aprinou

opa minelli posta o que vc achou quais os ganhos eu estou doido pra testar mais sem tempo essa por mudanças de links aki na empresa a ferramenta me parece otima pelo que li no wiki da mikrotik.

----------


## minelli

> opa minelli posta o que vc achou quais os ganhos eu estou doido pra testar mais sem tempo essa por mudanças de links aki na empresa a ferramenta me parece otima pelo que li no wiki da mikrotik.


Como falei aqui funciona sim perfeitamente. Não tem como te passar ganhos.... pois cada local é um local. Achei melhor do que da forma tradicionalcom NTH, deixou mais rápido aparentemente.

----------


## tiagomatias

Ola amigo aprinou,

já estou usando o loadbalaced via PCC e esta funcionando muito bem, melhor doque qualquer outro balanceamento que a mikrotik disponibiliza hoje, "por ECMP, por rotas. por NTH" etc. Como você mesmo já levantou a questão existe mesmo alguns pros e contras. Já tem no forum internacional da mikrotik uma discução em relação a isso, meu usuário lá é "tiagom" vou postar o link para que vc possa acompanhar o que esta acontecendo, te adianto algumas coisas.
Esse novo balanceamento na mesma maquina que se faz o balancemanento usando os exemplos do wiki da mikrotik n da para funcionar servidor hotspot na mesma maquina, mas um usuário da mikrotik fez umas mudanças e em cima das mudanças deles fiz outras e postei la tmb e desta forma esta funcionando na mesma maquina um balanceamento que fiz a um cliente em são paulo com 7 link da speed se n me engano e todos estão funcionando muito bem, outro problema que esta acontecendo é q na mesma maquina que se faz o balanceamento tmb n da para funcionar um servidor pppoe, e isso ainda n tivemos solução pelo menos ate o momento desta postagem.

vou postar algumas imagens deste servidor e o link para vcs poderem acompanhar os acontecidos.

abraços

http://www.linuxap.com.br/images/loadbalaced.jpg

http://www.linuxap.com.br/images/loadbalaced_II.jpg

Forum da mikrotik: http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic....31415&start=50

----------


## aprinou

opa tiago blz cara pois é como vc falou fui fazer um teste rapido hoje kai e vi que ele nao rodou com hotspot no mesmo micro e nem com pppoe o que nao entendi ainda direito como ele dividi essa carga por varios links pois acho uma ferramenta interrante pra cuidar de varios links, outra coisa usando essa forma de balanceamento ainda podemos tratar certas portas e protocolos por outro link usando o mangle. voua cessa o forum internacional e ficar ver como anda essa nova ferramenta.

----------


## tiagomatias

> opa tiago blz cara pois é como vc falou fui fazer um teste rapido hoje kai e vi que ele nao rodou com hotspot no mesmo micro e nem com pppoe o que nao entendi ainda direito como ele dividi essa carga por varios links pois acho uma ferramenta interrante pra cuidar de varios links, outra coisa usando essa forma de balanceamento ainda podemos tratar certas portas e protocolos por outro link usando o mangle. voua cessa o forum internacional e ficar ver como anda essa nova ferramenta.



Cara esta show de bola, ele marca a conexão do cliente do inciio ao fim, desta forma n acontece o problema de perca de conexão em arquivos grandes ao ser baixados ou conexoes do tipo P2P como o MSN etc, utilizando a marcaçào como both-address and both ports se pode somar os link se utilizando uma ferramente de gerenciamento de download como esta em uma das figuras postadas, mas ele se encontrou com alguns problemas de exiparação de oaginas etc, agora mude para both-address apenas e tudo flue como uma maravilha, exte algumas coisasinhas basicas q n chega a ser dor de cabeça. como o proprio nome já diz *Per Connection Classifier é classificado por conexão desta forma a conexão é marcada com um nome via mangle e não se perde ate o termino
*No site internacional tem postado por mim os script para se colocar 7 links

abraços

----------


## aprinou

lendo o forum internacional deu pra entender como ele trabalha acho que ele veio pra ficar...

----------


## aprinou

realmente vi no forum pra mudarem pra both-address que resolveu certos problemas ai pra vc resolveu a questao do youtube la vi seu script pra 7 links, outra duvida a questao dos downloads se usar um programa de downloads e possivel somar os link mais mesmo com controle de banda ele faria ou faria mais limitado a sua velocidade fornecida no sistema, outra duvida no seu script a primeira linha vc usa um add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="out load DST" disabled=no dst-address-list=rede-interna in-interface=ether9-Clientes nela vc colocou sua faixa de ips interna dos clientes. no ip firewall address-list.

----------


## tiagomatias

> realmente vi no forum pra mudarem pra both-address que resolveu certos problemas ai pra vc resolveu a questao do youtube la vi seu script pra 7 links, outra duvida a questao dos downloads se usar um programa de downloads e possivel somar os link mais mesmo com controle de banda ele faria ou faria mais limitado a sua velocidade fornecida no sistema, outra duvida no seu script a primeira linha vc usa um add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="out load DST" disabled=no dst-address-list=rede-interna in-interface=ether9-Clientes nela vc colocou sua faixa de ips interna dos clientes. no ip firewall address-list.


aprinou a respeito de somar os link como esses software de gerenciamento de download como eles divide o download em varias partes para fazer varias downloads ao mesmo tempo o mikrotik subemtede q é varios downloads e joga um pacote para cada circuito de link, desta forma ele chega a somar todos os link e dar uma taxa de donwload grande. A respeito da banda do cliente com certeza o cliente é limitado a banda contratada pelo proprio mikrotik, mas n deixa de dividir os pacotes entre todos os links que se esta fazendo o balancemaneto.

Aprinou esta regra do DST fiz devido esse balanceamento colocar as proprias redes dos links para acesso dos clientes externamente, exemplo:
imagina que estou usando dois link BRT e EBT

BRT 201.201.201.1
EBT 200.200.200.1
e Clientes 192.168.0.1/24

imagina que vc tem um servidor proxy com o IP 201.201.201.10
quando o cliente dar um tracert neste IP do proxy 201.201.201.10 o n tem acesso direto a esse link diretamente como se estivesse na rede interna e sim sai para internet e volta para rede interna, para que isso n aconteça vc precisa tirar todas as faixas de IPs dos seus links e colocar em uma lista que dei o nome *rede-interna* assim tudo que for destinado a sua propria rede n passa pelo loadbalaced.

Espero que tenho sido claro para você

----------


## aprinou

certo entendi questao videos parou os problemas com as mudanças, pelo vi no forum nao tem rota default como nos outros balanceamento e sim check-ping qual a melhor forma vc achou pra cuidar quando um link cair os pacotes desse link nao irem mais pra eles sem usar script. ja que chek-ping vai cuidar interno.

----------


## tiagomatias

> certo entendi questao videos parou os problemas com as mudanças, pelo vi no forum nao tem rota default como nos outros balanceamento e sim check-ping qual a melhor forma vc achou pra cuidar quando um link cair os pacotes desse link nao irem mais pra eles sem usar script. ja que chek-ping vai cuidar interno.


aprinou, a respeito dos videos do youtube ainda esta precisando sim dar F5 / Refresh as vezes para que os videos abrem, mas isso esta sendo detalhe, o restante esta ok.

a respeito de rota padrão acho q n viu com cuidado mas para cada link existe sim uma rota padrão.

eu n uso check-ping e sim netwatch para testar o link e rodar os script quando o link cair

abraços

----------


## aprinou

eu tb uso netwatch sim percebi a questao da rotas sim default pra cada uma com as distancias...e tb acho que deva ser lagum detalha essa questão dos videos mais semana que vem ja deva esta com os novos servidores e testar tb em bancada aki...mais valeu tiago pelas dicas ai vou ficar de olho no forum internacional e quando fazer postar aki no under vlw.

----------


## tiagomatias

> aprinou a respeito de somar os link como esses software de gerenciamento de download como eles divide o download em varias partes para fazer varias downloads ao mesmo tempo o mikrotik subemtede q é varios downloads e joga um pacote para cada circuito de link, desta forma ele chega a somar todos os link e dar uma taxa de donwload grande. A respeito da banda do cliente com certeza o cliente é limitado a banda contratada pelo proprio mikrotik, mas n deixa de dividir os pacotes entre todos os links que se esta fazendo o balancemaneto.
> 
> Aprinou esta regra do DST fiz devido esse balanceamento colocar as proprias redes dos links para acesso dos clientes externamente, exemplo:
> imagina que estou usando dois link BRT e EBT
> 
> BRT 201.201.201.1
> EBT 200.200.200.1
> e Clientes 192.168.0.1/24
> 
> ...


aprinou,

a respeito doque disse acima sobre essa regra que fiz no mangle sobre as redes internas dos links a propria mikrotik já atualizou no wiki corrigindo essa falha que tinham deixado passar, a mesma se encontra aqui abaixo:

*add chain=prerouting dst-address=201.201.201.0/24 action=accept in-interface=Local 
add chain=prerouting dst-address=200.200.200.0/24 action=accept in-interface=Local

* *With policy routing it is possible to force all traffic to the specific gateway, even if traffic is destined to the host (other that gateway) in the connected networks. This way routing loop will be generated and communications with those hosts will be impossible. To avoid this situation we need to allow usage of default routing table for traffic to connected networks.*

----------


## aprinou

sim verifiquei la to doido pra testar logo isso sim vlw ...

----------


## hodnyldo

Ola Thiago,

Por Recomendação do Grande Sérgio, to testando aqui o PCC, nos meus testes preliminares não tive problemas com o YOUTUBE, será que no seu caso ai não poderia ser problema no cache?? vc usa o thunder (e estaria dando o bom e velho erro no youtube)?

vamos deixar esse balanceamento 100%, BOA SORTE !!!!

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Ola Thiago,
> 
> Por Recomendação do Grande Sérgio, to testando aqui o PCC, nos meus testes preliminares não tive problemas com o YOUTUBE, será que no seu caso ai não poderia ser problema no cache?? vc usa o thunder (e estaria dando o bom e velho erro no youtube)?
> 
> vamos deixar esse balanceamento 100%, BOA SORTE !!!!


 
Amigo, estou fazendo este balenceamento com link de 4 mb e um de 6mb, tem como manipular esta carga, pq o de 4mb ta fica sempre no talo. Obrigado

----------


## ricardofjayme

Amigos, queria tirar uma opinião com vocês: tenho um server pc com Mk 3.20 que faz o balanceamento, hotspot e controle de banda.. faço o balanceamento marcando os pacotes de cada faixa de ip no mangle... estava pensando em comprar um RB só para fazer o balanceamento e colocá-la antes desse pc.. será que a Rb vai rodar legal fazendo só isso?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigos, queria tirar uma opinião com vocês: tenho um server pc com Mk 3.20 que faz o balanceamento, hotspot e controle de banda.. faço o balanceamento marcando os pacotes de cada faixa de ip no mangle... estava pensando em comprar um RB só para fazer o balanceamento e colocá-la antes desse pc.. será que a Rb vai rodar legal fazendo só isso?


Pode comprar q roda tranquilo, logico compre uma rb com maior potencia de processamento e memoria, como a rb450G ou a rb493ha etc

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo, estou fazendo este balenceamento com link de 4 mb e um de 6mb, tem como manipular esta carga, pq o de 4mb ta fica sempre no talo. Obrigado



sim tem sim, basta vc dividir a regra aumentando o link de 6MB para duas marcacoes assim ele vai jogar 2x para o mesmo link de 6MB

----------


## cristianoduarte

> sim tem sim, basta vc dividir a regra aumentando o link de 6MB para duas marcacoes assim ele vai jogar 2x para o mesmo link de 6MB



Tiago, 

Se não for pedir de mais, tem como você postas as regas e posição delas, pois, no meu acso estou com problemas com videos. segui tudo e ainda não resolveu.Obs. não uso thudercache nem proxy

Agradeço anteciapado

----------


## tiagomatias

> Tiago, 
> 
> Se não for pedir de mais, tem como você postas as regas e posição delas, pois, no meu acso estou com problemas com videos. segui tudo e ainda não resolveu.Obs. não uso thudercache nem proxy
> 
> Agradeço anteciapado


Boa tarde cristianoduarte,
esse balanceamento esta muito melhor doque os demais que a mikrotik tem hoje, mas com alguns problemas que devem ser corrigidos breve pela mikrotik, e um deles é os videos que as vezes tem q se precisar F5/Refresh para poder carregar o video principalmente do youtube.

o melhor lugar para poder acompanhar o andamento desse balanceamento veja no forum da mikrotik no seguinte endereço:
>>>>> MikroTik RouterOS &bull; View topic - New firewall matcher PCC

mas vou postar os script q postei lá balanceando 7 link



```
My interfaces
Interfaces WANs:
ether1, ether2, ether3, ether4, ether5, ether6 and ether7
LAN Interface: ether9-Clientes
 
My mangle
/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="out load DST" disabled=no dst-address-list=rede-interna in-interface=ether9-Clientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether1_conn connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=ether1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether2_conn connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether3_conn connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether3 new-connection-mark=ether3_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether4_conn connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-connection-mark=ether4_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether5_conn connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-connection-mark=ether5_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether6_conn connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether6 new-connection-mark=ether6_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether7_conn connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether7 new-connection-mark=ether7_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether1 connection-mark=ether1_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether2 connection-mark=ether2_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether3 connection-mark=ether3_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether3 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether4 connection-mark=ether4_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether4 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether5 connection-mark=ether5_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether5 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether6 connection-mark=ether6_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether6 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether7 connection-mark=ether7_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether7 passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether1_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether2_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether3_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether4_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether5_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether5_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/4
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether6_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether6_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/5
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether7_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether7_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/6
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether1 connection-mark=ether1_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether2 connection-mark=ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether3 connection-mark=ether3_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-routing-mark=to_ether3 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether4 connection-mark=ether4_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-routing-mark=to_ether4 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether5 connection-mark=ether5_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-routing-mark=to_ether5 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether6 connection-mark=ether6_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-routing-mark=to_ether6 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether7 connection-mark=ether7_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-routing-mark=to_ether7 passthrough=no
 
My NAT
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether3
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether4
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether5
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether6
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether7
 
My route
/ip route
add comment=link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.19.x.x scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link2 disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.19.86.1 routing-mark=to_ether1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link2 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.1 routing-mark=to_ether2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link3 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.1.1 routing-mark=to_ether3 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link6 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=172.16.253.253 routing-mark=to_ether6 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link5 disabled=no distance=5 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.5.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link3 disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.1.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link4 disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.161.x.x scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link6 disabled=no distance=6 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=172.16.253.253 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link4 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.161.x.x routing-mark=to_ether4 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link5 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.5.1 routing-mark=to_ether5 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link7 disabled=no distance=7 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=172.16.254.252 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link7 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=172.16.254.252 routing-mark=to_ether7 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

----------


## powernetscm

bom dia a todos quero agradecer o post com relação ao pcc, consegui colocar pra rodar com 5links, mas uso aqui o squid como proxy paralelo, e quando ativo ele a rede para de navegar, desativo roda que é uma beleza, acho que é sóum detalhe basico que ainda nao percebi se alguem poder dar uma dica, segue a regra do direcionamento para o linux

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Redirecionamento Para Debian Squid" disabled=no dst-address-list=!Sem_Proxy dst-port=80 in-interface=Clientes \
protocol=tcp src-address=!10.106.1.2 to-addresses=10.106.1.2 to-ports=3128

e se alguem ainda nao conseguiu colocar o pcc pra rodar eu ajudo sem problemas, semana que vem vou fazer a certificação do mk em sp dae vou ajudar sempre que puder assim como muitos aqui.


Sds

----------


## tiagomatias

> bom dia a todos quero agradecer o post com relação ao pcc, consegui colocar pra rodar com 5links, mas uso aqui o squid como proxy paralelo, e quando ativo ele a rede para de navegar, desativo roda que é uma beleza, acho que é sóum detalhe basico que ainda nao percebi se alguem poder dar uma dica, segue a regra do direcionamento para o linux
> 
> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Redirecionamento Para Debian Squid" disabled=no dst-address-list=!Sem_Proxy dst-port=80 in-interface=Clientes \
> protocol=tcp src-address=!10.106.1.2 to-addresses=10.106.1.2 to-ports=3128
> 
> e se alguem ainda nao conseguiu colocar o pcc pra rodar eu ajudo sem problemas, semana que vem vou fazer a certificação do mk em sp dae vou ajudar sempre que puder assim como muitos aqui.
> 
> 
> Sds


Bom dia Paulo,

como vc mesma já disse esta começando com mikrotik, então n deve saber ainda que quando se faz marcação de pacotes com mark-routing n se pode na mesma maquina redirecionar os clientes para um proxy externo e nem interno, neste caso a solução esta sendo fazer o balanceamento em uma maquina separado e depois jogar para outro servidor controlar os clientes e por sua vez redirecionar para o proxy externo.

Sempre é bom se manter atualizado fazendo cursos, fiz o meu em Julho/Agosto de 2007 com o pessoal do méxico e argentina.

abraços

----------


## powernetscm

agora que consegui rodar o pcc(Tipo de Balance), estou tendo problemas com banco sera que so marcando o ssl e direcionando para apenas um link resolve? ou tem mais algum problema

----------


## cristianoduarte

Resolvi os problemas de youtube e outros, fazendo uma marcação para cada 1MB utilizo um link de 4 mb e outro de 6mb de operadoras diferentes. Fiz então 10 marcações e direcionei 4 marcações para o link de 4mb e 6 para o link de 6mb, sendo colocadas na ordem tipo:

Link 1 4mb: 10/0, 10/1, 10/2, 10/3
Link 2 6mb: 10/4, 10/5, 10/6, 10/7, 10/8, 10/9

----------


## aprinou

amigo poste sua regras pra quem estiver com os problemas verificar e corrigir eu começo o meus testes semana que vem com pcc pra 6 links e vou postar como ficara o balaceamento se vou ter melhoria nos que uso hoje atualmente...vlw...

----------


## catvbrasil

> Resolvi os problemas de youtube e outros, fazendo uma marcação para cada 1MB utilizo um link de 4 mb e outro de 6mb de operadoras diferentes. Fiz então 10 marcações e direcionei 4 marcações para o link de 4mb e 6 para o link de 6mb, sendo colocadas na ordem tipo:
> 
> Link 1 4mb: 10/1, 10/2, 10/3, 10/4
> Link 2 6mb: 10/5, 10/6, 10/7, 10/8, 10/9, 10/10


Amigo, começo errado... 

10/0, 10/1.....10/9

Começa pelo zero...

----------


## tiagomatias

> agora que consegui rodar o pcc(Tipo de Balance), estou tendo problemas com banco sera que so marcando o ssl e direcionando para apenas um link resolve? ou tem mais algum problema


amigo a respeito dos sites de bando apenas tive problema com um banco, e o mesmo se chama BRADESCO, existe algumas formas de se resolver o problema, eu utilizo tirando a faixa de IP do banco que esta com problema para n passar pelo balanceamento, desta forma ele sai pela rota padrao do seu mikrotik.
Eu criei um address-list com nome de loopback e coloquei a faixa de IP do bradesco para n passar pelo loadbalced a mesma 'e esta abaixo.

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=ether9-Clientes
/ip firewall address-list
add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment="BRADESCO" disabled=no list=loopback

coloque ela na mesma ordem que mostra no wiki 
PCC - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## tiagomatias

> Resolvi os problemas de youtube e outros, fazendo uma marcação para cada 1MB utilizo um link de 4 mb e outro de 6mb de operadoras diferentes. Fiz então 10 marcações e direcionei 4 marcações para o link de 4mb e 6 para o link de 6mb, sendo colocadas na ordem tipo:
> 
> Link 1 4mb: 10/1, 10/2, 10/3, 10/4
> Link 2 6mb: 10/5, 10/6, 10/7, 10/8, 10/9, 10/10



A respeito dos videos do youtube se resvolveram apartir da versap 3.27 do mikrotik, pelo menos no meu n consta mais problemas

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo, começo errado... 
> 
> 10/0, 10/1.....10/9
> 
> Começa pelo zero...


Eai meu patrao, como andas as coisas por ai ?

faz tempo q n falo com vc....

cara esse novo load esta uma mao na roda, comprei 2 rb 493HA e uni todos em duas rb, com redundacia entre Brasiltelecom e Embratel ficou show, depois posto as fotos de como ficou.

abracos meu peixe, felicidades

----------


## catvbrasil

> Eai meu patrao, como andas as coisas por ai ?
> 
> faz tempo q n falo com vc....
> 
> cara esse novo load esta uma mao na roda, comprei 2 rb 493HA e uni todos em duas rb, com redundacia entre Brasiltelecom e Embratel ficou show, depois posto as fotos de como ficou.
> 
> abracos meu peixe, felicidades


OPa!! Já estava usando a algum tempo aqui e funciona perfeito, inclusive me parece que os pacotes que passam pelo cache, saem por suas rotas normalmente... To usando ele com redundância, links e cache e tá show... Já vamos migrar todos para esse novo esquema. Tiago, em breve darei mais notícias e novidades. Estou indo em Dallas e quando voltar haverá umas novidades muito boas... rssssss

----------


## tiagomatias

> OPa!! Já estava usando a algum tempo aqui e funciona perfeito, inclusive me parece que os pacotes que passam pelo cache, saem por suas rotas normalmente... To usando ele com redundância, links e cache e tá show... Já vamos migrar todos para esse novo esquema. Tiago, em breve darei mais notícias e novidades. Estou indo em Dallas e quando voltar haverá umas novidades muito boas... rssssss


Opa, n esquece dos velhos amigos se precisar de mao de obra estamos ai  :Big Grin:

----------


## powernetscm

Amigo, estou testando as regras para ver o bradesco

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Amigo, começo errado... 
> 
> 10/0, 10/1.....10/9
> 
> Começa pelo zero...


Sim amigo desculpe, postei errado sim. Obrigado por me alertar

----------


## powernetscm

qual melhor forma que o pessoal testando ae ja viu que é melhor o both adress ou o outro both addreses and both ports

----------


## tiagomatias

> qual melhor forma que o pessoal testando ae ja viu que é melhor o both adress ou o outro both addreses and both ports


O both-address é a melhor forma, o both-address and both-ports é excelente que ele se usando um gerenciador de download se pode unir os links dando uma taxa de transferencia da largura de todos os links, mas ao mesmo tempo da problemas de paginas começar a expirar precisando se precionar F5 para poder abrir novamente, tanto que o pessoal do suporte da mikrotik orientou a usar both-address no lugar do both-address and both-port

abraços

----------


## tiagomatias

Estou gostando muito desta balancemaneto, esta me dando um desempenho muito bom nos links,
aqui tenho 7 circuitos da BrasilTelecom e 6 da Embratel, comprei diuas Rb493HA e em cada uma fiz o balanceamento dos links separado por operadora, e interliguei as duas, se uma operadora cair a outra assume, no caso o balancemaneto assume, vou postar algumas fotos, e o grafico de uma das routerbaord com balanceamento entre 7 links.

2 RB493AH balanceando link com algoritimo PCC
http://www.linuxap.com.br/images/loa...oadbalaced.jpg

http://www.linuxap.com.br/images/loa...dbalacedII.jpg

http://www.linuxap.com.br/images/loa...balacedIII.jpg

----------


## powernetscm

estou tendo problemas com alguns sites ex o cartola da globo.com o site rapids
hare e bancos sera que é somente eu estava usando both addresses dae mudei pra ver se melhora com o both ports tambem mais ainda persiste

----------


## gsiena

> estou tendo problemas com alguns sites ex o cartola da globo.com o site rapids
> hare e bancos sera que é somente eu estava usando both addresses dae mudei pra ver se melhora com o both ports tambem mais ainda persiste


Estou testando este balanceamento, realmente esta muito bom. Estou fazendo com 6 links e a distribuiçâo de carga entre eles esta bem uniforme. Porem tambem estou tendo algums problemas, alguns que foram relatados: problemas com sites de banco, problemas para criar contas de hotmail e orkut e problemas com downloads no rapidshare, easyshare, megaupload.
Pra sites de bancos até dei uma "Soluçao" , dizendo pra redes ip dos bancos sairem por uma rota especifica, mas os outros problemas ta dificil...

----------


## powernetscm

é estou no mesmo barco, mas tenho certeza que vamos juntos resolver uma ferramenta nova dessas, é normal que daria esses contra tempos 

Sds a todos

----------


## powernetscm

> Estou gostando muito desta balancemaneto, esta me dando um desempenho muito bom nos links,
> aqui tenho 7 circuitos da BrasilTelecom e 6 da Embratel, comprei diuas Rb493HA e em cada uma fiz o balanceamento dos links separado por operadora, e interliguei as duas, se uma operadora cair a outra assume, no caso o balancemaneto assume, vou postar algumas fotos, e o grafico de uma das routerbaord com balanceamento entre 7 links.
> 
> 2 RB493AH balanceando link com algoritimo PCC
> http://www.linuxap.com.br/images/loa...oadbalaced.jpg
> 
> http://www.linuxap.com.br/images/loa...dbalacedII.jpg
> 
> http://www.linuxap.com.br/images/loa...balacedIII.jpg


 
onde consequiu comprar as cases dessa rb

----------


## powernetscm

to achando que vou ter que voltar para o balance por rotas novamente

----------


## tiagomatias

Ola amigos, a respeito do site de banco só tive problemas com um banco que foi o Bradesco, mas o mesmo já sabem como resolver, hoje temos mais de 2 mil clientes diretamente e n estou tento problema algum referente referente aos que o senhores estao relatando, como viram tenho duas RB493AH uma balanceio apenas link da Brasiltelecom e a outra da Embratel e ao mesmo tempo uma ta de backup da outra. O Link da Brasiltelecom são 7 circuitos e da embratel 3 com multilink de 4MB.

Detalhe, n sei se é o caso dos senhores, mas se usam proxy externo com squid, vc tem q fazer com q o squid use o balanceamento do mikrotik, se não o squid sempre sairá para internet pelo GW dele neste caso apenas um IP, desta forma vc vai ter problemas com rapishare etc, existe varias formas de se arrumar isso, e cada caso é um caso, no meu utilizo iproute2 no squid, assim o cliente sai para internet pelo balanceamento.

Atualizem tmb caso já n esteja a routerboard para a ultima versão, que no caso ate o momento é a 3.27

n estou dizendo q o problema de vcs é esse estou apenas levatando as possibilidades dos problemas

Ps. como disse temos muitos clientes e uma boa parte são empresas que usam banco o tempo inteiro, e outros viciados em internet que caso acontecesse esse problema de interromper download eles ligariam com certeza.

abraços

----------


## gsiena

O problema de criar contas do Hotmail ja descobri o que é, trata-se de que o hotmail colocou alguma espécie de limite de criaçao de contas diárias em 5 por IP, como temos centenas de clientes atras de NAT e poucos IPs validos, então as vezes acontece de estourar esse limite de criaçao de 5 contas por dia.
O problema com rapidshare e similares nao está mais acontecendo depois da migraçao para versao 3.27 e classificador=both-address
Problema com banco: foi unicamente o Bradesco, setei uma regra pra todos os pacotes com destino a rede do Bradesco (200.155.80.0/20) sairem por um unico link.
Problemas com redirecionamentos: Defino ips Ips de origem da rede interna que rodam serviços com acesso externo (redirecionamentos) tambem para sairem somente por um link.

Considero os problemas resolvidos, obrigado pela colaboraçao
Att.

Gabriel Siena

----------


## powernetscm

aqui fiz dessa forma, resolveu todos os sites que tive problemas espero ajudar aqueles me ajudam sem cobrar 800,00

/ip firewall address-list
add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback


/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=Clientes

com isso esses destinos cadastrados no adress list saem por fora do balance, que podem ser observados pelo torc, se tiver alguma coisa errada ou ajuste me avise pois fiz essa solução baseado no curso da md e forum gringo e alguns amigos

Obrigatorio clicar em Agradecer pra liberar o copiar e colar rsrs

Sds

----------


## tiagomatias

> aqui fiz dessa forma, resolveu todos os sites que tive problemas espero ajudar aqueles me ajudam sem cobrar 800,00
> 
> /ip firewall address-list
> add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
> add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
> add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
> add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
> add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
> add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
> ...


Coloque essa regra do mangle abaixo dos input e output e acima dos prerouting

outro detalhe, na lista loopback tem q estar todas as faixas de IPs dos seus links.

se for isso acredito q resolve

----------


## catvbrasil

> Coloque essa regra do mangle abaixo dos input e output e acima dos prerouting
> 
> outro detalhe, na lista loopback tem q estar todas as faixas de IPs dos seus links.
> 
> se for isso acredito q resolve


Não importa a ordem dos pacotes nesse caso. O pacote só é processado por 1 canal de cada vez, então não fará diferênça a ordem a qual está sendo mostrados entre os canais. O que é importante neste caso é no canal específico (input ou prerouting ou output, etc), as regras estejam na ordem correta. No mais, na vizualização "all" não fará diferença as ordens...

Para melhro fazer isso que você sugeriu, é necessário selecionar cada cadeia individualmente e ae sim, colocar as regras da cadeia específica na ordem desejada.

----------


## antonoel

> Não importa a ordem dos pacotes nesse caso. O pacote só é processado por 1 canal de cada vez, então não fará diferênça a ordem a qual está sendo mostrados entre os canais. O que é importante neste caso é no canal específico (input ou prerouting ou output, etc), as regras estejam na ordem correta. No mais, na vizualização "all" não fará diferença as ordens...
> 
> Para melhro fazer isso que você sugeriu, é necessário selecionar cada cadeia individualmente e ae sim, colocar as regras da cadeia específica na ordem desejada.


 
estou tendo problemas com o itau, mesmo colocando os ips la ele abre a pagina inicial e quando é colocado agencia e conta nao carrega a pagina até expirar ela.

----------


## cristianoduarte

> O problema de criar contas do Hotmail ja descobri o que é, trata-se de que o hotmail colocou alguma espécie de limite de criaçao de contas diárias em 5 por IP, como temos centenas de clientes atras de NAT e poucos IPs validos, então as vezes acontece de estourar esse limite de criaçao de 5 contas por dia.
> O problema com rapidshare e similares nao está mais acontecendo depois da migraçao para versao 3.27 e classificador=both-address
> Problema com banco: foi unicamente o Bradesco, setei uma regra pra todos os pacotes com destino a rede do Bradesco (200.155.80.0/20) sairem por um unico link.
> Problemas com redirecionamentos: Defino ips Ips de origem da rede interna que rodam serviços com acesso externo (redirecionamentos) tambem para sairem somente por um link.
> 
> Considero os problemas resolvidos, obrigado pela colaboraçao
> Att.
> 
> Gabriel Siena


Amigo,

Como vc criou esta regra do Bradesco ?

----------


## gsiena

> Amigo,
> 
> Como vc criou esta regra do Bradesco ?


primeiramente dei um ping no www.bradesco.com.br , peguei o IP e consultei no registro.br , dai o registro.br me mostra o ASN do bradesco, novamente no registro.br fiz a pesquisa pelo ASN , essa pesquisa mostra todas as sub-redes alocadas para uma determinada entidade. No caso do Bradesco mostrou só a 200.155.80.0/20

----------


## Josue Guedes

Amigos, funcionaria desse jeito:


----Link1-------
----Link2------- Mikrotik PCC------Linux/Squid/HTB------Clientes
----Link3-------

Para usar o CacheFull isso daria certo? Ou seria melhor um esquema com Proxy parent ou paralelo?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigos, funcionaria desse jeito:
> 
> 
> ----Link1-------
> ----Link2------- Mikrotik PCC------Linux/Squid/HTB------Clientes
> ----Link3-------
> 
> Para usar o CacheFull isso daria certo? Ou seria melhor um esquema com Proxy parent ou paralelo?


Josue, funcionaria sim sem problemas algum.

Existe "N" formas de se fazer loadbalaced com PCC e usar proxy externo e cache full, essa que vc mesmo esta mostrando acima é uma delas, mas acredito que n é a melhor na minha opinião, hoje usar os recursos do mikrotik para controle de banda, firewall etc é bem melhor doque linux/squid/htb, n desmerecendo o linux, mas em termos de facilidade de manuseio entre outros.

abraços

----------


## Josue Guedes

Sim Tiago, realmente o manuseio em Mikrotik é muito mais prático, na realidade, já me acustumei muito ao HTB e CentOS, confio muito no htb, por isso uso assim, mais vamos iniciar alguns testes usando MK na saída para clientes. Todos os problemas com PCC foram sanados? Bancos, jogos, Msn, SSL? Grato.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Sim Tiago, realmente o manuseio em Mikrotik é muito mais prático, na realidade, já me acustumei muito ao HTB e CentOS, confio muito no htb, por isso uso assim, mais vamos iniciar alguns testes usando MK na saída para clientes. Todos os problemas com PCC foram sanados? Bancos, jogos, Msn, SSL? Grato.


banco n é problema e sim q alguns sites q ao se navegar por dentro delle muda-se as faixas de IP do banco ele detecta q vc entrou com outro IP, e o único q esta tendo esse problema é o Bradesco.
MSN nunca teve problema com PCC, jogos so pode ocorrer o mesmo problema se o IP do servidor mudar tmb, caso contrario n vai dar problema pq o PCC ele segura a conexão ate o termino dela.

O problema q estava ocorrendo era com videos mas já esta ok.

----------


## kilder

opa, estou com um problema, usei as regras que o tiago passou, mais quando adiciona os gateways, o primeiro gateway fica Ativo e Estático, mais os outros 2 os gateways ficam marcados em azul, achei que podia ser algo que eu fiz errado, apaguei tudo, e fiz novamente, agora pela explicação da wiki da mikrotik, e tá o mesmo problema, alguem testou o PCC na v3.27?



```
# Inicio do script
# IP address
/ip address
add address=192.168.3.100/24 interface=clientes
add address=192.168.4.100/24 interface=clientes
add address=192.168.5.100/24 interface=clientes
add address=189.11.xxx.xxx/29 interface=link1
add address=192.168.101.10/24 interface=link2
add address=192.168.102.10/24 interface=link3
add address=192.168.103.10/24 interface=link4
add address=192.168.104.10/24 interface=link5
 
# Address-list
/ip firewall address-list add list=rede-interna address=192.168.3.0/24
/ip firewall address-list add list=rede-interna address=192.168.4.0/24
/ip firewall address-list add list=rede-interna address=192.168.5.0/24
 
# Mangle Input
/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Fora do load balance" disabled=no dst-address-list=rede-interna in-interface=clientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Connections to the router itself" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=link1 new-connection-mark=link1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=link2 new-connection-mark=link2_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=link3 new-connection-mark=link3_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=link4 new-connection-mark=link4_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=link5 new-connection-mark=link5_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="Routes to the router itself" connection-mark=link1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=link2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link2 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=link3_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link3 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=link4_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link4 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=link5_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link5 passthrough=no
 
# Mangle Prerouting
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-port=443 in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link1 passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Per-Connection Classifier" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link5_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/4
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=link1_conn disabled=no in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=link2_conn disabled=no in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link2 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=link3_conn disabled=no in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link3 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=link4_conn disabled=no in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link4 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=link5_conn disabled=no in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link5 passthrough=no
 
# NAT
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=link1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=link2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=link3
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=link4
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=link5
 
# Route
/ip route
add comment="Rotas padrao com failover" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.11.xxx.xxx scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.101.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.102.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.103.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=no distance=5 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.104.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="Policy Routing" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.11.xxx.xxx routing-mark=to_link1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.101.1 routing-mark=to_link2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.102.1 routing-mark=to_link3 scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.103.1 routing-makr=to_link4 scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.104.1 routing-mark=to_link5 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

 Esse script o gsiena passou pra mim, e o problema persiste!!

----------


## ElonPJr

Amigo vc pode me ajudar? eu estou com dois links adsl do net virtua que me dão ip validos dhcp e precisava de um tuto ou regaras para fazer um load no 3,27 rb1000u com hot e pppoe vc tem ou sabe onde tem pra me ajudar? Tenho 99 clientes e estou tendo problemas por favor me ajude....
obrigado

----------


## kilder

brother, se nao me engano, o pppoe não funciona com o PCC, pra fazer o balanceamento vai na página 5 desse mesmo post, e tem as regras do tiagomatias, que foi as mesmas que eu usei!

----------


## tiagomatias

> opa, estou com um problema, usei as regras que o tiago passou, mais quando adiciona os gateways, o primeiro gateway fica Ativo e Estático, mais os outros 2 os gateways ficam marcados em azul, achei que podia ser algo que eu fiz errado, apaguei tudo, e fiz novamente, agora pela explicação da wiki da mikrotik, e tá o mesmo problema, alguem testou o PCC na v3.27?


Caro Kilder,

da para notar pelo que escreveu que esta engatinhando ainda sobre os assunto a respeito de balanceamento de link e roteamento. Tome muito cuidado com copia e cola, q muito das vezes da resultados inesperados e na grande maioria nada bons. Te aconcelho a ler mais o manual da mikrotik para poder entender o funcionamento de cada ferramenta em especifico de acordo com a sua necessidade. Mas vamos a explicação do pq das rotas estarem da forma que relatou.

Não sei se reparou, mas cada rota padrão adicionada tem uma DISTANCIA, essa distancia em outras palavras diz qual é a prioridade ou qual é a rota que vai ser usada primeiro caso ela esteja UP, o numero colocado nela tem um valor de peso, quanto menor o numero ela será a primeira a ser usada, exemplo:

imagine 3 rotas com as seguintes distancias:

distancia=1
distancia=2
distancia=3

cada uma com um gateway diferente. O Mikrotik vai jogar o trafego na rota que que estiver com a distancia menor no caso a "1" e assim sucessivamente. Caso o link da distancia=1 fique DOWN a distancia=2 vai assumir etc.

Não tem nada de errado nas regras que colocou, quando as distancias estão de backup ou não sendo usadas no momento aguardando o link cair para ela assumir, ela fica em AZUL como relatou.

A grosso modo é isso ai, como ja disse acima, leia bastante, o manual da mikrotik explica tudo certinho, e é o melhor material que existe.

Copiar e colar é bom sim e ajuda muito, mas entender como que ela funciona é fundamental para poder adaptar com sua necessidades.

abraços

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo vc pode me ajudar? eu estou com dois links adsl do net virtua que me dão ip validos dhcp e precisava de um tuto ou regaras para fazer um load no 3,27 rb1000u com hot e pppoe vc tem ou sabe onde tem pra me ajudar? Tenho 99 clientes e estou tendo problemas por favor me ajude....
> obrigado


Te aconselho a começar a ler por aqui:
>>> http://www.mikrotik.com/testdocs/ros/3.0/ip/route.php
>>> ECMP load balancing with masquerade - MikroTik Wiki
>>> NTH load balancing with masquerade - MikroTik Wiki
>>> NTH load balancing with masquerade (another approach) - MikroTik Wiki
e por ultima este que vai resolver seu problema
>>> PCC - MikroTik Wiki

Depois de enternder o funcionamento, acredito que se ler esse topico do inicio vai conseguir fazer qualquer balanceamento que quiser.

abraços

----------


## aprinou

segue em anexo a parte do mangle um que prentedo testar esse fim de semana pra 6 link sendo dois links full de 2mb ether 1 e ether2 o resto link de 2mb normais.

----------


## aprinou

segue anexo

----------


## tiagomatias

> segue anexo


Aprinou,
mude seu script de both-address-and-both-ports para apenas both-address

pq em both-address-and-both-ports ele fica dando algumas paginas expiradas, no caso n esta 100%, é a única forma de somar os links com gerenciador de download, mas traz esses problemas q n é o ideal.

----------


## aprinou

certo me confundi mesmo nesse quesito ja havia lido isso e me esqueci de mudar mais valeu vou testalo esse fim de semana e ver como ele vai se sair e posto resultados...

----------


## Arlin

aproveitando os colegas aprinou e tiagomatias estarem por ai resolvi por em pratica esse load balance por aqui tambem e pra mim funcionou 100 % não tive problemas com nada nem con videos do youtube nem com bancos hehehe versão do MK 3.27 mais alem do otimo funcionamento o que eu mais gostei é que quando cai um link o outro assume heheeh
valeu pessoal e obrigado

----------


## aprinou

o sistema e muito bom como tiago falou na versao 3.27 forao corrigidos alguns erros...

----------


## ElonPJr

André vc conhece o balancedor TP-LINK TL-R488T que vem com 04 wans e 01 lan? vc ja viu ou ouviu falar se presta?

----------


## sergio

> André vc conhece o balancedor TP-LINK TL-R488T que vem com 04 wans e 01 lan? vc ja viu ou ouviu falar se presta?


Meu caro, crie um tópico ou pesquise, agora desvirtuar o tópico com um assunto nada a ver... está desmerecendo quem vem aqui dar dicas sem nada em troca.

----------


## rogeriodj

Como eu faço pra jogar as portas HTTPS, MSN para um link, pois marquei a porta no mangle com mark routing e em routes indiquei por qual link iria sair mais não deu certo, sempre a alteração de ip, lembrando que coloquei a a regra acima do load no mangle.

----------


## aprinou

poste a regra que criou inteira amigo pra vermos onde esta errando ou a parte do mangle e ip router

----------


## rogeriodj

> poste a regra que criou inteira amigo pra vermos onde esta errando ou a parte do mangle e ip router


Segue meu mangle e route...

/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment=WINBOX_FULL disabled=no \
new-connection-mark=WINBOX_FULL passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=\
8291
add action=mark-packet chain=output comment="" connection-mark=WINBOX_FULL \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=Winbox_Full passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment=FTP_FULL disabled=no \
new-connection-mark=FTP_FULL passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=8021
add action=mark-packet chain=output comment="" connection-mark=FTP_FULL \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=FTP passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Mikrotik Brasil" disabled=no \
dst-address=200.210.70.16 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Paginas Dinamicas" \
disabled=no dst-port=443 new-routing-mark=https passthrough=no protocol=\
tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=1863 \
new-routing-mark=https passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=25 \
new-routing-mark=https passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=LOAD-PCC connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=NET-1 new-connection-mark=ether1_conn \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=NET-2 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=ether1_conn \
connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=ether2_conn \
connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=OUT new-connection-mark=ether1_conn \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=OUT new-connection-mark=ether2_conn \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=OUT new-connection-mark=ether2_conn \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/2
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
ether1_conn disabled=no in-interface=OUT new-routing-mark=to_ether1 \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=OUT new-routing-mark=to_ether2 \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ORKUT_TURBO content=\
orkut.com disabled=no new-connection-mark=ORKUT passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="" content=orkut.com \
disabled=no new-connection-mark=ORKUT passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=ORKUT \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=ORKUT-PCKT passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=postrouting comment="" connection-mark=ORKUT \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=ORKUT-PCKT passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=YOUTUBE disabled=no \
new-connection-mark=YTB passthrough=yes src-address-list=Youtube
add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="" disabled=no \
new-connection-mark=YTB passthrough=yes src-address-list=Youtube
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=YTB \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=youtube passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=postrouting comment="" connection-mark=YTB \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=youtube passthrough=no

/ip route
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-2
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-2 routing-mark=to_ether2
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-1 routing-mark=to_ether1
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-1 routing-mark=https
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-1

----------


## aprinou

ip firewall mangle 

chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=443 action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=*https* passthrough=no 

ip route

add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=*ip gateway* routing-mark=*https*


Coloque acima de todo seu balanceamento no mangle voce poder cuidar dessa saida usando o netwatch...

Existem varias formas acredito essa uma bem simples pra voce testar...

----------


## rogeriodj

> ip firewall mangle 
> 
> chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=443 action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=*https* passthrough=no 
> 
> ip route
> 
> add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=*ip gateway* routing-mark=*https*
> 
> 
> ...


O meu ja esta dessa forma como vc mencionou, so qe ao invez de colocar o ip eu coloquei a interface do gateway em Route...

----------


## aprinou

teste dessa forma e poste se resolveu pra voce amnha de tarde vou colcaor um no ar com 6 links e varios direcionamentos de portas etc e posto os resultados...

----------


## tskstar

Bom dia pessoal,bem uma duvida creio eu que seja simples.Estou utilizando o PCC em uma RB especifica somente para balancear e depois mandar o link pronto pro mikrotik principal (pppoe-server,firewall,queue,etc)....Bem,tenho 2 links roteados (10.100.0.1/24 e 10.100.1.1/24) que chegam no balanceador,ai eh feito o NAT (Masquerade) la etc...eu preciso refazer o masquerada ou NAT no mikrotik principal ? Ou pelo fato do Masquerade ja estar sendo feito no balanceador eu posso descarta-lo no servidor princiapal?


Muito obrigado

----------


## kilder

precisa sim, pq se não quisesse refazer, teria que usar em bridge, mais dae não teria necessidade de ter o servidor principal, a tua estrutura tá assim?

links ---> Balanceador ---> Server Principal ---> Clientes?

se for isso, é preciso sim!

----------


## tskstar

> precisa sim, pq se não quisesse refazer, teria que usar em bridge, mais dae não teria necessidade de ter o servidor principal, a tua estrutura tá assim?
> 
> links ---> Balanceador ---> Server Principal ---> Clientes?
> 
> se for isso, é preciso sim!


Isso mesmo!

*LINK1* (10.100.0.1) -----> *Balanceador PCC* (RB433) -----> *Mikrotik* (X86) ---> *Clientes*
*LINK2* (10.100.1.1) ----->


Entao tenho mesmo dando masquerade nas interfaces do LINK1 e LINK2 no balanceador,eu tenho que utilizar masquerade tambem na interface Clientes?

Poxa pois estou fazendo isso e as x conecta e depois ja para de funcionar....*uma outra duvida para o PCC funcionar ok precisa estar os 2 Links ativos ou caso um nao esteja funcionando tudo para?*


Muito Obrigado

----------


## kilder

sim, vai ter de usar o masquerade no mk do meio tbm!!
a questão do link aqui, fiz um com 5 links, se um deles cai, funciona normal, agora não sei te dizer com certeza, se com 2 links acontece a mesma coisa!

----------


## tskstar

> sim, vai ter de usar o masquerade no mk do meio tbm!!
> a questão do link aqui, fiz um com 5 links, se um deles cai, funciona normal, agora não sei te dizer com certeza, se com 2 links acontece a mesma coisa!



Voce seguiu qual esquema para fazer o pcc? O do nosso amigo aqui do topico que fez com 7 links ou seguiu algum wiki ? Se voce puder dar uma ajudinha seria de muita ajuda pois nao sei se oq eu fiz esta correto...

Muito obrigado

----------


## kilder

tskstar, eu testei os dois e os dois funcionaram, mais esse do tiagomatias é mais completo, aqui uso o dele, e tá funcionando mto bem!! oq vc precisa, manda ae se eu não souber com ctza tem gente aqui que sabe!!

----------


## aprinou

todos rodao bem se tiver duvidas poste aki pra ajudalo...

----------


## tskstar

Certo,segue entao as configuracoes atuais....

Esta daqui eh de acordo com a mikrotikWiki que esta funcionando OK agora...

Mas conforme nosso colega disse acima que o do colega do forum funciona melhor.Gostaria de saber qual seria a melhora,somente de curiosidade? E confirmar se esta tudo ok...

Bem constatei que com um Link ativo somente ou seja se eu tiro o outro cabo de rede ele simplesmente para de carregar pela metade a pagina...Nao sei se isso soh acontece quando voce deixa com 1 Link,afinal se voce tiver 4 por exemplo e tirar 1 por exemplo iria sobrar 3 links para ainda efetuar a divisao agora somente com 1link...bem nem sei se eh isso se alguem puder me esclarecer...ficaria grato..



```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Make the packet leaves via same interface" disabled=no \
    in-interface=wan1 new-connection-mark=wan1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=wan2 new-connection-mark=\
    wan2_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wan1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=\
    to_wan1 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wan2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=\
    to_wan2 passthrough=yes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Assigning the propper routing-mark" disabled=no dst-address=\
    10.111.0.0/24 in-interface=Local
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=10.112.0.0/24 in-interface=Local
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Avoind loop" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local \
    in-interface=Local new-connection-mark=wan1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=\
    Local new-connection-mark=wan2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Marking all the packets" connection-mark=wan1_conn \
    disabled=no in-interface=Local new-routing-mark=to_wan1 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=wan2_conn disabled=no in-interface=\
    Local new-routing-mark=to_wan2 passthrough=yes
```

 

```
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=wan1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=wan2
```

 

```
/ip route
add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=Local
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.111.0.1 \
    routing-mark=to_wan1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.112.0.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.112.0.1 \
    routing-mark=to_wan2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.111.0.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

----------


## tiagomatias

> Certo,segue entao as configuracoes atuais....
> 
> Esta daqui eh de acordo com a mikrotikWiki que esta funcionando OK agora...
> 
> Mas conforme nosso colega disse acima que o do colega do forum funciona melhor.Gostaria de saber qual seria a melhora,somente de curiosidade? E confirmar se esta tudo ok...


Aparentemente, estão corretas sim;
tanto a que esta seguindo no wiki da mikrotik.com quanto a que eu postei aqui neste tópico tem o mesmo sentido, lógico que a aque eu postei é para 7 link, mas que pode ser ajustado para a quantidade necessarias. E as regras postadas aqui foram feita em cima do wiki da mikrotik.com tanto que nenhuma é melhor que a outra, pq elas fazem a mesma coisa com o mesmo sentido.

Esclarecido, acredito que neste topico mesmo existe um outro poste com varios links interessantes que vale a pena o senhor ler.

abraços

----------


## tskstar

> Aparentemente, estão corretas sim;
> tanto a que esta seguindo no wiki da mikrotik.com quanto a que eu postei aqui neste tópico tem o mesmo sentido, lógico que a aque eu postei é para 7 link, mas que pode ser ajustado para a quantidade necessarias. E as regras postadas aqui foram feita em cima do wiki da mikrotik.com tanto que nenhuma é melhor que a outra, pq elas fazem a mesma coisa com o mesmo sentido.
> 
> Esclarecido, acredito que neste topico mesmo existe um outro poste com varios links interessantes que vale a pena o senhor ler.
> 
> abraços


Bem obrigado por verificar as regras...Eh que e interessantes nos sabermos as melhorias quais foram que voce fez tiago,afinal nada melhor alguem que saiba como melhorar e compartilhe uma versao mais aprimorada com a sua...

E com relacao ao fato de eu utilizar 2 links por exemplo e tirar o cabo de um deles,eh normal com 2 Links Ativos cair a navegacao ou tipo abre metade da pagina ou senao demora demaisss demaisss...isso eh normal quando se utilizar somente 2 links ? 

Caso positivo e adquira um terceiro link,isso iria continuar a ocorrer?

Muito obrigado a todos!

----------


## tiagomatias

> Bem obrigado por verificar as regras...Eh que e interessantes nos sabermos as melhorias quais foram que voce fez tiago,afinal nada melhor alguem que saiba como melhorar e compartilhe uma versao mais aprimorada com a sua...
> 
> E com relacao ao fato de eu utilizar 2 links por exemplo e tirar o cabo de um deles,eh normal com 2 Links Ativos cair a navegacao ou tipo abre metade da pagina ou senao demora demaisss demaisss...isso eh normal quando se utilizar somente 2 links ? 
> 
> Caso positivo e adquira um terceiro link,isso iria continuar a ocorrer?
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos!


Caro tskstar, de fato o problema de um link não assumir o outro é normal! isso pq ?
seguinte: a mikrotik acredito eu para n fugir do assunto que ela estaa ensinando/explicando em determinado momento ela utiliza para checagem se um link caiu ou não o check-gateway=ping, e a logica desta checagem é pingando o seu gateway, certo ? correto, mas tem um detalhe aqui, se o link do seu link1 cair e esse link1 for um roteador ou modem em modo routeado, você vai parar de pingar seu gateway ? não! desta forma ele pensa q seu link não caiu, e não o chamado FailOver que devria fazer. Para isso se deve utilizar uma outra ferramenta que a propria mikrotik tem para fazer o FailOver "se um link cair o outro assumir" e a ferramenta que te auxiliará em fazer isso é o NETWATH acho que escrevi o nome corretamente  :Big Grin:  . O netwath faz uma checagem pingando um determinado host que você irá escolher, caso esse host up ou down ele irá ativar um script que você irá defenir para ativar sua rota ou não. De uma procura aqui no forum sobre netwath que acredito que vai encontrar bastante material sobre o mesmo que te ajudará em fazer esse FailOver.

Emfim, o problema de um link não assumir o outro é este! Espero ter ajudado você em como solucionar o mesmo.

abraços

----------


## tskstar

> Caro tskstar, de fato o problema de um link não assumir o outro é normal! isso pq ?
> seguinte: a mikrotik acredito eu para n fugir do assunto que ela estaa ensinando/explicando em determinado momento ela utiliza para checagem se um link caiu ou não o check-gateway=ping, e a logica desta checagem é pingando o seu gateway, certo ? correto, mas tem um detalhe aqui, se o link do seu link1 cair e esse link1 for um roteador ou modem em modo routeado, você vai parar de pingar seu gateway ? não! desta forma ele pensa q seu link não caiu, e não o chamado FailOver que devria fazer. Para isso se deve utilizar uma outra ferramenta que a propria mikrotik tem para fazer o FailOver "se um link cair o outro assumir" e a ferramenta que te auxiliará em fazer isso é o NETWATH acho que escrevi o nome corretamente  . O netwath faz uma checagem pingando um determinado host que você irá escolher, caso esse host up ou down ele irá ativar um script que você irá defenir para ativar sua rota ou não. De uma procura aqui no forum sobre netwath que acredito que vai encontrar bastante material sobre o mesmo que te ajudará em fazer esse FailOver.
> 
> Emfim, o problema de um link não assumir o outro é este! Espero ter ajudado você em como solucionar o mesmo.
> 
> abraços



Certo,mais assim eu fiz o teste com o cabo desligado ai no caso ele ainda nao navega bem qnd eu tiro o cabo do outro..

Oque seria o ideal para fazer neste caso ?

Att

----------


## tiagomatias

> Certo,mais assim eu fiz o teste com o cabo desligado ai no caso ele ainda nao navega bem qnd eu tiro o cabo do outro..
> 
> Oque seria o ideal para fazer neste caso ?
> 
> Att


Repare que em aonde você mais precisava usar o check-gateway=ping que era nas rotas padrão você não utilizou.

/ip route
add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=Local
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.111.0.1 \
routing-mark=to_wan1 scope=30 target-scope=10
*add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.112.0.1 scope=30 target-scope=10*
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.112.0.1 \
routing-mark=to_wan2 scope=30 target-scope=10
*add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.111.0.1 scope=30 target-scope=10*

Se não tiver o check-gateway nestas rotas não irá funcionar o failover quando você tirar o cabo de rede. Acrecente nelas.

Mas como já disse anteriormente a melhor forma é usando netwath

----------


## tskstar

> Repare que em aonde você mais precisava usar o check-gateway=ping que era nas rotas padrão você não utilizou.
> 
> /ip route
> add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=Local
> add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.111.0.1 \
> routing-mark=to_wan1 scope=30 target-scope=10
> *add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.112.0.1 scope=30 target-scope=10*
> add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.112.0.1 \
> routing-mark=to_wan2 scope=30 target-scope=10
> ...


Opa,obrigado pela correcao...tem razao ja efetuei a mesma...uma coisa que gostaria de conferir a mais se nao for explorar demais....

Depois que eu entao passar a conexao do balanceador que estavamos configurando ate agora....no Router principal (x86) eu simplesmente coloco uma regra de Masquerade para a interface que vem do Balanceador...para os clientes acessarem?tipo esta abaixo ou preciso de alguma coisa a mais ?


No Servidor principal que recebe o link ja balanceado...

*/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=LINK1*


Estaria certo ou precisaria de alguma coisa a mais para liberar o acesso para os clientes ?

----------


## Josue Guedes

Bom dia a todos. Estou usando aqui o PCC e não tive nehum problema, a não ser com o bendito Bradesco. Já tentei algumas soluções sugeridas pelos amigos e não tive sucesso. Alguém pode postar a regra de marcação do Bradesco? Grato.

----------


## tskstar

> Bom dia a todos. Estou usando aqui o PCC e não tive nehum problema, a não ser com o bendito Bradesco. Já tentei algumas soluções sugeridas pelos amigos e não tive sucesso. Alguém pode postar a regra de marcação do Bradesco? Grato.



Bem a solucao aqui foi a seguinte,se utiliza a opcao connection-state=new nos inputs e outputs ele nao ira funcionar a nao ser que voce direcione https somente para uma rota marcando a rota...caso voce utilize o padrao do Wiki-Mikrotik voce nao ira conseguir "somar" os download porem ira funcionar 100%...de uma testadinha e qualquer duvida estamos a disposicao..

----------


## tiagomatias

> Bom dia a todos. Estou usando aqui o PCC e não tive nehum problema, a não ser com o bendito Bradesco. Já tentei algumas soluções sugeridas pelos amigos e não tive sucesso. Alguém pode postar a regra de marcação do Bradesco? Grato.


Josué de uma olhada neste topico desde o começo que acredito q eu ou outro posto ja a faixa de ips do brasdesco e aonde ela tem q ser colocada no mangle para que essa faixa de ip n passe pelo balanceamento. N me lembro em qual pagina está, mas vc vai achar. Ela resolve seu problema.

abraços

----------


## tiagomatias

> Opa,obrigado pela correcao...tem razao ja efetuei a mesma...uma coisa que gostaria de conferir a mais se nao for explorar demais....
> 
> Depois que eu entao passar a conexao do balanceador que estavamos configurando ate agora....no Router principal (x86) eu simplesmente coloco uma regra de Masquerade para a interface que vem do Balanceador...para os clientes acessarem?tipo esta abaixo ou preciso de alguma coisa a mais ?
> 
> 
> No Servidor principal que recebe o link ja balanceado...
> 
> */ip firewall nat*
> *add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=LINK1*
> ...


A principio esta certo sim.

----------


## tskstar

> A principio esta certo sim.


Certo,agora ficou 100%,refiz tudo direitinho...ficou realmente muito bom esse sistema de balanceamento bem melhor q nth,nao tendo problemas com rotas nem nada,nem bancos e as conexoes wan sempre uma quase igual a outra o consumo..

Futuramente irei adicionar mais delas...

Muito obrigado a todos pela colaboracao!Mais uma vez...

----------


## DSSS

Prezados estou querendo implantar aqui um load com PCC, usava o NTH mas como comentado aqui pelo pessoal o PCC eh bem melhor, mas ainda nao encontrei a solucao pra minha duvida simples%

Tenho tres links:

2 adsl de 8 megas
1 Embratel ful de 2 megasl

Gostaria de um script que dividisse a banda por igual, pois eu fiz aqui, e o link da embratel fica sempre no talo e os outros dois rodando folgado.


Agardeco as que contribuirem


abracos

----------


## aprinou

amigo existe varios exemplos de se fazer isso tem ja um script do proprio tiago explicando como fazer divisao dos links, poste sua regras para vermos onde esta errando pois o intuito e de voce aprender e nao pegar um scritp todo pronto e copiar e colar.

----------


## powernetscm

de mais voltas nos links de maior banda

----------


## tiagomatias

> amigo existe varios exemplos de se fazer isso tem ja um script do proprio tiago explicando como fazer divisao dos links, poste sua regras para vermos onde esta errando pois o intuito e de voce aprender e nao pegar um scritp todo pronto e copiar e colar.


reforçando o que aprinou disse. Vamos pensar como vc quer fazer.

se vc tem:
2 links de 8MB e 
1 de 2 MB 
vc tem q dividir o trafego por igual em pesos iguais de acordo com seu link de menor tamanho. Exemplo:
se seu link menor é de 2MB vc pega os links maiores e dividir em partes iguais para ficarem com o mesmo tamanho do menor.
8MB / 2MB = 4 links de 2MB
faça assim com os dois links de 8MB
as regras de INPUT, OUTPUT e PREROUTING com marcação de MARK ROUTING não mudam, não se acrecenta nada, o q vai acrecentar são as regras de PREROUTING com marcação de MARK CONNECTION, nelas que vc vai dividir o trafego por igual, no caso a divisão seria:
4 marcação para 1 link de 8MB
4 marcação para 1 link de 8MB
1 marcação para 1 link de 2MB

acredito q assim vc tera o trafego dividido de forma correta.

----------


## BillGates

Por hora estou usando akee marcação por portas... segue abaixo o cenário:

Proxy + Thunder
1 Link marcado para porta 80 e outros
1 Link como default para segurar p2p e outros
1 Link marcado para sites de vídeos

Caso algum usuário abra um p2p,o link default segura a bronca e não afeta a navegação.
Caso algum usuário abra um site para ver vídeo,o link designado para isso segura a bronca.
Caso algum usuário esteja apenas navegando,fazendo down(http,ftp etc),o link designado para a porta 80 segura a bronca.

Nesse Caso do PCC pode ser feito algo semelhante?
Explicando...


Link-1 marcado para porta 80
Link-2 marcado para porta 80
Link-3 marcado para porta 80
Link-4 marcado para ser default,assumindo assim os p2p e outros...
Link-5 marcado para sites de vídeos etc


Então ficaria assim na pratica...

Cliente 1 entra e o PCC o jogara para o link 1 ... Cliente 2 entra e o PCC o jogara para o link 2
Cliente 3 entra e o PCC o jogara para o link 3 ... Cliente 4 entra e o PCC o jogara para o link 1
Cliente 5 entra e o PCC o jogara para o link 2 ... Cliente 6 entra e o PCC o jogara para o link 3

e assim por diante...

Entao a porta 80 ficaria bem balanceada entre os usuários,e as sujeiras como p2p e vídeos ficariam com links especificos...

Nesse caso apenas Links 1,2 e 3 seriam marcados para o PCC,no entanto os 5 links serão marcados no mangle para redirecionar as suas devidas portas...

É possivel esse cenário no PCC? Irei iniciar hoje a tarde alguns testes e gostaria dos cometários e sugestões dos colegas...

Obrigado...

----------


## tiagomatias

> Por hora estou usando akee marcação por portas... segue abaixo o cenário:
> 
> Proxy + Thunder
> 1 Link marcado para porta 80 e outros
> 1 Link como default para segurar p2p e outros
> 1 Link marcado para sites de vídeos
> 
> Caso algum usuário abra um p2p,o link default segura a bronca e não afeta a navegação.
> Caso algum usuário abra um site para ver vídeo,o link designado para isso segura a bronca.
> ...


sim, tudo que vc disse dá para fazer sim, agora me responde uma coisa, para qual finalidade isso? se o loadbalaced pcc balancea de forma perfeita os links !

----------


## BillGates

> sim, tudo que vc disse dá para fazer sim, agora me responde uma coisa, para qual finalidade isso? se o loadbalaced pcc balancea de forma perfeita os links !


 
Antes eu trabalhava apenas com links adsl,hoje mesclo dedicado + adsl...

Vamos dizer que temos 3 links ADSL balanceados (8MB/400k),ai por coincidencia varios usuarios de um dos links estajam fazendo download,outros em p2p,outros enviando fotos para o orkut etc...
Como ficaria a navegação em geral nesse link? Nao ficaria sobrecarregada?

Vlw...

----------


## DSSS

Obrigado pelo o pessoal que respondeu sobre a minha dúivda lá em cima do balanceamento e divisão de banda diferentes. Bom, eu queria deixar bem claro uma coisa: 

A questão não é pegar um script e copiar e colar no Mikrotik, o problema é que muita gente é novata no MK, o que é interessante num aprendizado é o how to passo a passo e não é o que acontece aqui, simplesmente um script com marcação de pacotes e rotas que para um leigo que esta começando a andar no mk fica dificil entender. 

Eu sugiro que os autores dos scripts coloquem os comentários do que estão fazendo, sei que isso é chato, mas até incentiva a leigo a estudar, pois ele vai descobrir como se comporta determinada regra. Foi esse metódo que Tom Swan no seu best seller "Tecle e Aprenda C", ensinou muita gente (inclusive eu) a apreder programar em C.

Abraços

----------


## tiagomatias

> Obrigado pelo o pessoal que respondeu sobre a minha dúivda lá em cima do balanceamento e divisão de banda diferentes. Bom, eu queria deixar bem claro uma coisa: 
> 
> A questão não é pegar um script e copiar e colar no Mikrotik, o problema é que muita gente é novata no MK, o que é interessante num aprendizado é o how to passo a passo e não é o que acontece aqui, simplesmente um script com marcação de pacotes e rotas que para um leigo que esta começando a andar no mk fica dificil entender. 
> 
> Eu sugiro que os autores dos scripts coloquem os comentários do que estão fazendo, sei que isso é chato, mas até incentiva a leigo a estudar, pois ele vai descobrir como se comporta determinada regra. Foi esse metódo que Tom Swan no seu best seller "Tecle e Aprenda C", ensinou muita gente (inclusive eu) a apreder programar em C.
> 
> Abraços


certo,
nada melhor doque o wiki da propria mikrotik

PCC - MikroTik Wiki

tenho certeza absoluta que já tinha postado os links aonde qualquer iniciante possa ler e compreender as regras, mas para via das duvidas esta ai o link q ensina/explica cada linha, se divirta.
Só para esclarecer uma coisa, aqui n foi feito em forma de how to, é simplesmente um topico sobre o balanceamento via PCC, quem conhece lendo uma vez apenas já sabe o q siguinifica as regras, e quem n conhece, já fiz o favor de postar aonde possa ler, aprender e compreender. Agora ter q ficar desenhando um cenaria para cada um q tiver duvida, fica complicado. Me perdoe a forma da expressao, mas leia o manual da mikrotik sobre filter rules, mangle etc que ao bater o olho nas regras saberá o q esta escrito. Isso serve para qualquer pessoa, how to como passo a passo do caminho das pedras n estará aprendendo nada.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Antes eu trabalhava apenas com links adsl,hoje mesclo dedicado + adsl...
> 
> Vamos dizer que temos 3 links ADSL balanceados (8MB/400k),ai por coincidencia varios usuarios de um dos links estajam fazendo download,outros em p2p,outros enviando fotos para o orkut etc...
> Como ficaria a navegação em geral nesse link? Nao ficaria sobrecarregada?
> 
> Vlw...


Por este motivo q a mikrotik desenvolveu o PCC para jogar um pacote para cada link via um algoritimo dela mesma, assim nunca vai saturar o link caso a carga seja dividida corretamente. N tem mas a necessidade de ficar jogando certos serviços em links separados.

----------


## DSSS

> certo,
> nada melhor doque o wiki da propria mikrotik
> 
> PCC - MikroTik Wiki
> 
> tenho certeza absoluta que já tinha postado os links aonde qualquer iniciante possa ler e compreender as regras, mas para via das duvidas esta ai o link q ensina/explica cada linha, se divirta.
> Só para esclarecer uma coisa, aqui n foi feito em forma de how to, é simplesmente um topico sobre o balanceamento via PCC, quem conhece lendo uma vez apenas já sabe o q siguinifica as regras, e quem n conhece, já fiz o favor de postar aonde possa ler, aprender e compreender. Agora ter q ficar desenhando um cenaria para cada um q tiver duvida, fica complicado. Me perdoe a forma da expressao, mas leia o manual da mikrotik sobre filter rules, mangle etc que ao bater o olho nas regras saberá o q esta escrito. Isso serve para qualquer pessoa, how to como passo a passo do caminho das pedras n estará aprendendo nada.


 
Certo Tiago, você não tem que me pedi perdão, pois na verdade você não me ofendeu :2in1:  , mas com certeza o Wiki do PCC explica tudinho (quase tudo)! Já tinha implementado auqi o PCC, mas não estava acertando configurar o balance dos links que eu te falei, mas agora esta ok. Eu fiz essa sujestão apenas para evitar perguntas repetitivas que acontecem ao longo desse tópico. Mas é isso ai, vou testar e ver como se comporta.

Abraços e obrigado novamente.

----------


## BillGates

> Por este motivo q a mikrotik desenvolveu o PCC para jogar um pacote para cada link via um algoritimo dela mesma, assim nunca vai saturar o link caso a carga seja dividida corretamente. N tem mas a necessidade de ficar jogando certos serviços em links separados.


Obrigado pelas explicações tiago,irei fazer uns testes akee e comparar as duas formas de balance.

Logo depois volto aqui e posto como foram os resultados...

t+

----------


## fasseabra

Amigos, tenho uma dúvida parecida com a do BillGates.
Seguinte: Tenho 02 adsl 4megas e 01 de 2megas. (Brasil telecom)
porém o up das mesmas é de 412k (se não me engano).
Como o pessoal upa mta foto pelo orkut, manda e-mails pesados e videos no youtube o link fica no talo para UP e sobrando no Down, acontece de o msn não entrar e etc.
Penso q ao usar o pcc e várias pessoas que upam cairem no mesmo link o problema ocorre-rá.
Então penso q é válido por exemplo marcar a saida dos sites que o pessoal mais upa para uma adsl e o balanceamento para as outras duas.
Então esquema ficaria assim: 
02 ADSL 4Mb -> Balanceador PCC -> MK controle <- Linux Squid -> ADSL 2Mb
Clientes

Esse Linux iria fazer o cache e via tcp_outgoing_address mandaria sites tipo youtube, orkut, hotmail para a adsl de 2Megas.

Peço aos colegas que avaliem minha idéia e me digam se tem sentido, ou se só eu usar o PCC com os 3 links ficaria melhor.

----------


## xnetinho

Pessoal,

Instalei o PCC aqui na minha rede, de início tive uns problemas com ID ALTA no emule e resolvi colocando as seguintes regras:

Estou usando uma RB450.

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="BALANCEAMENTO 1x1" disabled=no \
out-interface="MODEM #1"
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
"MODEM #2"
*add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=DMZ disabled=no in-interface=\
"MODEM #1" to-addresses=172.0.0.2
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no in-interface=\
"MODEM #2" to-addresses=172.0.0.2*

172.0.0.2 = MK(x86) autenticador.

Ocorre que, estou tendo problemas com Rádio Uol, ela só funciona quando quer. Alguém mais está passando por isso?

PS: Fiz o PCC hoje(21/08) de acordo com o Wiki da MK.


Abs.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigos, tenho uma dúvida parecida com a do BillGates.
> Seguinte: Tenho 02 adsl 4megas e 01 de 2megas. (Brasil telecom)
> porém o up das mesmas é de 412k (se não me engano).
> Como o pessoal upa mta foto pelo orkut, manda e-mails pesados e videos no youtube o link fica no talo para UP e sobrando no Down, acontece de o msn não entrar e etc.
> Penso q ao usar o pcc e várias pessoas que upam cairem no mesmo link o problema ocorre-rá.
> Então penso q é válido por exemplo marcar a saida dos sites que o pessoal mais upa para uma adsl e o balanceamento para as outras duas.
> Então esquema ficaria assim: 
> 02 ADSL 4Mb -> Balanceador PCC -> MK controle <- Linux Squid -> ADSL 2Mb
> Clientes
> ...


vamos pensar como vc!!
as suas adsl são todas com o mesmo UPload, o balanceamento PCC no algoritimo dela ela joga um pacote para cada link por vez, exemplo
primeiro pacote cliente01 > adsl1
segundo pacote cliente02 > adsl2
terceiro pacote cliente03 > adsl3

e por ai vai....

pensando assim se vc tem 3 links com 400k de upload vc tem na verdade 1200k de upload para trabalhar.

se vc fizer como esta pensando forçando sites q fazem bastante upload como orkut, youtube e msn para apenas uma adsl, vc vai ter apenas 400k de upload para trabalhar com todos esses serviços. Não ha vantagem alguma vc fazer isso.

lógico que por algum conhecidencia acontecer que neste sorteio do algoritimo em jogar os clientes nos links como explicado acima, acontecer dele jogar a maioria dos clientes em apenas um link vai dar lentidão mesmo, mas fazer oq né, é melhor ele mesmo jogar os clientes em forma aleatoria pelo seu proprio algoritimo de balanceamento doque vc jogar tudo em um link apenas, pq vc n estará resolvendo o problema.

Sua idéia seria valida se vc tivesse 1 link DEDICADO e varios adsl, assim vc faria com que os sites que precisa de mais UP para o link dedicado, mas no seu caso n é o q acontece.

----------


## fasseabra

Obrigado amigo TiagoMatias, boa observação, vou colocar em prática todos os links no pcc , e se eu notar falta UP peço mais uma ADSL  :Smile:

----------


## DSSS

> vamos pensar como vc!!
> as suas adsl são todas com o mesmo UPload, o balanceamento PCC no algoritimo dela ela joga um pacote para cada link por vez, exemplo
> primeiro pacote cliente01 > adsl1
> segundo pacote cliente02 > adsl2
> terceiro pacote cliente03 > adsl3
> 
> e por ai vai....
> 
> pensando assim se vc tem 3 links com 400k de upload vc tem na verdade 1200k de upload para trabalhar.
> ...



Tiago duas perguntas simples: como é (desculpe sou novo nessa área) a regra no mangle para encaminhar todo o meu upload para o link full que eu tenho aqui? tenho algo similar como o que acontece nessa situação do nosso amigo, tenhos dois links 8Mbits com 516 de up e tenho um full de 2Mbits, e também se é possível utilizar o PCC e hotspot na mesma máquina ou é aconselhável dividilos?

----------


## fasseabra

Tiago, implementei o pcc e ficou tudo certo, parece q esta funcionando mto bem. Tenho ainda algumas dúvidas.
01 - Coloquei 02 adsl de 4Mb com os modens em router. Tem como colocar os modens no modo Bridge? Se sim o que eu preciso alterar ou verificar?
02 - Estou tentando acessar o MK de minha casa pela minha adsl e não consigo, preciso criar alguma regra? pois coloquei DMZ nos modens direto p/ o MK e não acessa.

Só isso, desculpe estar explorando seu conhecimento, mas caiu um raio na minha torre e queimou metade dos meus aparelhos, estou numa correria p/ arrumar tudo. Vlw.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Tiago, implementei o pcc e ficou tudo certo, parece q esta funcionando mto bem. Tenho ainda algumas dúvidas.
> 01 - Coloquei 02 adsl de 4Mb com os modens em router. Tem como colocar os modens no modo Bridge? Se sim o que eu preciso alterar ou verificar?
> 02 - Estou tentando acessar o MK de minha casa pela minha adsl e não consigo, preciso criar alguma regra? pois coloquei DMZ nos modens direto p/ o MK e não acessa.
> 
> Só isso, desculpe estar explorando seu conhecimento, mas caiu um raio na minha torre e queimou metade dos meus aparelhos, estou numa correria p/ arrumar tudo. Vlw.


Ola fasseabra,

01 - apenas colocar o modem em bridge e criar o Discador PPPoE no mikrotik para discar sua adsl, não esquece de mudar no mangle que suas interfaces serão agora as interfaces PPPoE
02 - já deveria acessar sim, bastaria colocar os modem em dmz apontando para os ips dos mikrotik, deve ser alguma coisa errado ou firewall nesta maquina q pode estar bloqueando o acesso externo, mas mudando so modem para bridge alem de vc ter um desempenho melhor no link acaba essa duvida de não acessar ele de fora por estar algo errado no dmz.

abraços

----------


## tiagomatias

> Tiago duas perguntas simples: como é (desculpe sou novo nessa área) a regra no mangle para encaminhar todo o meu upload para o link full que eu tenho aqui? tenho algo similar como o que acontece nessa situação do nosso amigo, tenhos dois links 8Mbits com 516 de up e tenho um full de 2Mbits, e também se é possível utilizar o PCC e hotspot na mesma máquina ou é aconselhável dividilos?


o que vc pode fazer é antes das regras do PCC, fazer a marcação de pacotes para os sites/serviços que consome mais UPLOAD como exemplo msn, orkut, alguns sites de email etc e jogar eles no seu link dedicado, essa é uma das formas, outra é vc usar rotas staticas no /ip route filtrando os esses serviços que disse antes e forçar ele sair apenas pelo seu link dedicado.

já fica uma mistura de loadbalaced pcc com rotas staticas

----------


## fasseabra

> Tiago, implementei o pcc e ficou tudo certo, parece q esta funcionando mto bem. Tenho ainda algumas dúvidas.
> 01 - Coloquei 02 adsl de 4Mb com os modens em router. Tem como colocar os modens no modo Bridge? Se sim o que eu preciso alterar ou verificar?
> 02 - Estou tentando acessar o MK de minha casa pela minha adsl e não consigo, preciso criar alguma regra? pois coloquei DMZ nos modens direto p/ o MK e não acessa.
> 
> Só isso, desculpe estar explorando seu conhecimento, mas caiu um raio na minha torre e queimou metade dos meus aparelhos, estou numa correria p/ arrumar tudo. Vlw.




Referente a questão nº 2 já esta resolvida. consegui acessar o MK, não era nada, rs.

Ref. a questão nº 1 vou verificar e mudar os modens p/ bridge, se pintar algum problema posto aki, Obrigado Tiago.

----------


## fasseabra

> Ola fasseabra,
> 
> 01 - apenas colocar o modem em bridge e criar o Discador PPPoE no mikrotik para discar sua adsl, não esquece de mudar no mangle que suas interfaces serão agora as interfaces PPPoE
> 02 - já deveria acessar sim, bastaria colocar os modem em dmz apontando para os ips dos mikrotik, deve ser alguma coisa errado ou firewall nesta maquina q pode estar bloqueando o acesso externo, mas mudando so modem para bridge alem de vc ter um desempenho melhor no link acaba essa duvida de não acessar ele de fora por estar algo errado no dmz.
> 
> abraços


Coloquei os modens em Bridge, só tive q lembrar de desmarcar o Default route, o resto foi só adaptar as interfaces no mangle. Vlw Tiago.

Não estava conseguindo acessar o meu MK principal pois qdo digitava o IP do link caia no meu MK com PCC. Consegui resolver e vou postar pois posso ajudar alguém com essa mesma dificuldade.
A estrutura esta assim: 
02 ADSL 4Mb => MK com PCC => MK principal => Clientes.

1º - Mudei a porta do meu Winbox do MK com PCC.
IP -> Sevices
Alterei a porta default do winbox para a 8290.
Agora para acessar o winbox do MK com PCC tenho q colocar 189.74.xx.xxx:8290

2º - Criei uma regra redirecionando a porta default do winbox (8291) para o IP do MK principal. O IP 192.168.50.2 é a interface Link do MK principal.
IP -> Firewall -> NAT
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-port=8291 in-interface=wan1-pppoe protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.50.2 to-ports=8291

3º - Para acessar o MK principal o IP de onde eu estiver tem q estar fora do Balance. Seguindo o Script do Tiago tem no Mangle a regra "FORA DO LOADBALACED". 
Eu adicionei o IP de onde estou lá em IP -> Firewall - Address List.
add address=189.72.239.109 comment="COLOCAR O IP PARA FICAR FORA DO BALANCE - BART" disabled=no list=loopback

Depois é só alterar o IP qdo for preciso.

Espero ter ajudado. Vlw galera.

----------


## mikrotikuser

olá a todos no foro, este é minha primeira participacion tenho estado lendo desde faz um tempo os pós e são muito interessantes, hare uso de um tradutor do site já que meu idioma é o espanhol...

no que respecta ao balanço por PCC, em meu caso tenho uma ADSL de 4 mb e uma ADSL de 2 mb, minha dúvida é com respeito a que valores devo modificar neste tipo de balanceamiento para que o 60% do trafico de minha rede saia pela ADSL de 4 mb e o 40% do trafico saia pela ADSL de 2mb

e outra dúvida é com respeito a: dst-address-type=*!local* 

*!local* pode ser qualquer palavra? ou a que se refere? 

agradecere as respostas 

saludos

----------


## fasseabra

> olá a todos no foro, este é minha primeira participacion tenho estado lendo desde faz um tempo os pós e são muito interessantes, hare uso de um tradutor do site já que meu idioma é o espanhol...
> 
> no que respecta ao balanço por PCC, em meu caso tenho uma ADSL de 4 mb e uma ADSL de 2 mb, minha dúvida é com respeito a que valores devo modificar neste tipo de balanceamiento para que o 60% do trafico de minha rede saia pela ADSL de 4 mb e o 40% do trafico saia pela ADSL de 2mb
> 
> e outra dúvida é com respeito a: dst-address-type=*!local* 
> 
> *!local* pode ser qualquer palavra? ou a que se refere? 
> 
> agradecere as respostas 
> ...



Olá amigo, 
Ref. a questão 1
Ocorreto é vc somar as duas adsl 4 + 2 = 6Mb e dividir em 3 de 2Mb.
Faça assim com os links as regras de INPUT, OUTPUT e PREROUTING com marcação de MARK ROUTING não mudam, não se acrecenta nada, o q vai acrecentar são as regras de PREROUTING com marcação de MARK CONNECTION, nelas que vc vai dividir o trafego por igual, no caso a divisão seria:
2 marcação para 1 link de 4MB
1 marcação para 1 link de 2MB
(essa explicação foi copiada do Tiago nesse mesmo post).

Ref. a questão 2.
dst-address-type=*!local
*Esta correto, a que ela se refere não sei explicar direito, mas acredito que seja a respeito dos destinos dos pacotes.

----------


## Arlin

fiz aqui o balanceamento PCC com 3 link adsl de 2 mb cada bom tudo funcionando uma maravilha por aki mais ja aconteceu 3 vezes e eu nunca vi isso os ips das placas de rede mudarm de lugar exemplo lan-1 ip 192.168.1.1 lan-2 192.168.2.1 lan-3 192.168.3.1 lan-4 192.168.5.1
ai trocarm os ips tipo a lan-1 ficou 192.168.5.1 a lan -2 mudou pra 192.168.1.1 e a lan-3 pra 192.168.4.1 e a lan-4192.168.3.1

alguem ja passou por isso ou sabe oque esta acontecendo ? :Wink:

----------


## BillGates

> Referente a questão nº 2 já esta resolvida. consegui acessar o MK, não era nada, rs.
> 
> Ref. a questão nº 1 vou verificar e mudar os modens p/ bridge, se pintar algum problema posto aki, Obrigado Tiago.


Opa,cara vc usa ip x mac , pppoe ,hotspot?

Fiz uns testes aqui com modens em modo bridge,porem ele jogou as conexoes para um msm link,(usando pppoe) ai fiz controle por ip x mac dae ele jogou um para um link e outro para o outro link... O correto seria usar LB em mk separado?

t+

----------


## fasseabra

> Opa,cara vc usa ip x mac , pppoe ,hotspot?
> 
> Fiz uns testes aqui com modens em modo bridge,porem ele jogou as conexoes para um msm link,(usando pppoe) ai fiz controle por ip x mac dae ele jogou um para um link e outro para o outro link... O correto seria usar LB em mk separado?
> 
> t+


Olá BillGates,
Eu uso ipxmac, mas desde o começo uso o Balance em MK separado por indicação dos colegas. Funciona perfeitamente e não tive nenhum problema.
Se precisar posto as regras p/ vc. ok!

----------


## aprinou

modem em bridge ja tem dica do proprio Luciano como corrgir isso o balanceamento roda perfeito mais pra poder te ajudar fica mais facil caso nao tenha seguindo os scripts postado no forum do prorio tiago postar suas regras pra vermos onde esta o erro...

----------


## mikrotikuser

> Olá amigo, 
> Ref. a questão 1
> Ocorreto é vc somar as duas adsl 4 + 2 = 6Mb e dividir em 3 de 2Mb.
> Faça assim com os links as regras de INPUT, OUTPUT e PREROUTING com marcação de MARK ROUTING não mudam, não se acrecenta nada, o q vai acrecentar são as regras de PREROUTING com marcação de MARK CONNECTION, nelas que vc vai dividir o trafego por igual, no caso a divisão seria:
> 2 marcação para 1 link de 4MB
> 1 marcação para 1 link de 2MB
> (essa explicação foi copiada do Tiago nesse mesmo post).
> 
> Ref. a questão 2.
> ...


 
então em meu caso que tenho um ADSL de 4 mb e um ADSL de 2 mb em mangle séria asi?

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface= Ether1-MKT TOWER new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/0

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface= Ether1-MKT TOWER new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/1

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface= Ether1-MKT TOWER new-connection-mark=conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/2

agradecere qualquer correccion 

saludos

----------


## mikrotikuser

Tenho estado tentando realizar a configuracion vendo os exemplos, mas fazem-no com ADSL da mesma capacidade, em m i caso tenho meus ADSL como segue:

*Interface do links:*
*ADSL 4 MB* = Ether3-ADSL1(2WIRE-1)-main
*ADSL 2 MB* = Ether4-ADSL2(2WIRE-2)-second
*Interface Clientes*= Ether1-MKT TOWER

*Modem ADSL em modo ruteador*
*100.10.1.254* = Ip do modem A (ADSL 4MB)
*100.10.2.254* = Ip do modem B (ADSL 2 MB)

*Endereços das interfaces no Mikrotik ROS*
*100.10.1.8* = Ip da interface Ether3-ADSL1(2WIRE-1)-main
*100.10.2.10* = Ip da interface ADSL2(2WIRE-2)-second

Mangle:

add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=Ether1-MKT TOWER

add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="ADSL1_conn" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=Ether3-ADSL1(2WIRE-1)-main new-connection-mark=ADSL1_conn passthrough=yes

add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="ADSL2_conn" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface= Ether4-ADSL2(2WIRE-2)-second new-connection-mark=ADSL2_conn passthrough=yes


add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="to_ADSL1" connection-mark= ADSL1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ADSL1 passthrough=no

add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="to_ADSL2" connection-mark= ADSL2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ADSL2 passthrough=no

(Nesta seccion que segue é onde tenho dúvidas ao igual que em ROUTES, agradecere a ajuda para completar as instruções nesta seccion considerando a informacion proporcionada ao princípio)


Nat:

add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC ADSL1" disabled=no out-interface= Ether3-ADSL1(2WIRE-1)-main

add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=" MASCARAMENTO PCC ADSL2" disabled=no out-interface= Ether4-ADSL2(2WIRE-2)-second


Rotas:

add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=100.10.1.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=100.10.2.254 scope=30 target-scope=10

aqui em rotas esta correcto ou falta-me algo?


agradecere a ajuda

saludos

----------


## aprinou

/ip firewall mangle

add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether1_conn connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=ether1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether2_conn connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes

add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether1 connection-mark=ether1_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether2 connection-mark=ether2_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=no

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether1_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether1_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether2_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2

add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether1 connection-mark=ether1_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether2 connection-mark=ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether9-Clientes new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=no

/ip firewall nat

add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether2

/ip route

add comment=link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=100.10.1.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link2 disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=100.10.2.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=100.10.1.254 routing-mark=to_ether1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link2 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=100.10.2.254 routing-mark=to_ether2 scope=30 target-scope=10

segue as regras so foi mudado pra sua estrutura de dois links um de 4mb e outro de 2mb as regras sao as mesmas postadas aki mesmo pelo tiago matias so adptadas pra sua realidade contando 2 pro link maior e 1 pro link menor...

----------


## mikrotikuser

hola aprinou, muito obrigado por responder

segui as regras que me indicaste e se consigo navegar, somente que em IP ROUTE me ficaram umas regras em azul, o que fiz foi criar um bridge com os ether1, ether2 e ether3 ao que chame CLIENTES, e no ether8 e ether9 pus meus ADSL

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SIN BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=CLIENTES

add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="marca conexion ADSL1_conn" \
connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=Ether8-ADSL1 \
new-connection-mark=ADSL1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="marca conexion ADSL2_conn" \
connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=Ether9-ADSL2 \
new-connection-mark=ADSL2_conn passthrough=yes

add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="pone marca de ruteo to_ADSL1" \
connection-mark=ADSL1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ADSL1 \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="pone marca de ruteo to_ADSL2" \
connection-mark=ADSL2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ADSL2 \
passthrough=no

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether1_conn disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=CLIENTES new-connection-mark=\
ADSL1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether1_conn disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=CLIENTES new-connection-mark=\
ADSL1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether2_conn disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=CLIENTES new-connection-mark=\
ADSL2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2

add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether1 connection-mark=\
ADSL1_conn disabled=no in-interface=CLIENTES new-routing-mark=to_ADSL1 \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether2 connection-mark=\
ADSL2_conn disabled=no in-interface=CLIENTES new-routing-mark=to_ADSL2 \
passthrough=no

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="enmascara PCC ADSL1" disabled=no \
out-interface=Ether8-ADSL1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="enmascara PCC ADSL2" disabled=no \
out-interface=Ether9-ADSL2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="enmascara interface CLIENTES" \
disabled=no out-interface=CLIENTES

/ip route
*(estas regras ficam em cor azul)*
add comment=link2 disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
100.10.2.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
100.10.1.254 scope=30 target-scope=10


* (estas regras aparecem bem)*
add comment=link2 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
100.10.2.254 routing-mark=to_ADSL2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
100.10.1.254 routing-mark=to_ADSL1 scope=30 target-scope=10


agradecere a ajuda para corrigir este balanço, como te comento no bridge chamado CLIENTES concte um computador e estou a navegar mas essas regras seguem em azul... 

saludos

----------


## aprinou

sim ficao em azul pois elas ficam em standy by pois elas podem ser monitoradas via chek ping ou netwatch verificando a atividade dos links caso um saia fora vai pro outro link por isso tem as distancias neles, caso use modem em modo roteado use o netwatch pra monitorar seus links e rodar regras de desativar etc...esssa regras que postem e apenas um exemplo que vc deve claro adptar pro nos de suas interfaces...

----------


## miranildo

Aprinou, vc comentou que elas ficam em Stanby by para serem monitoradas, isso em modo chek ping é para os modems em router, e para quem ta usando em modo bridge, o MK discando, como seria esse monitoramento em ping, ja que so tem interfaces ativas? no caso os discadores pppoe´s.

----------


## aprinou

isso so funciona pra modens em bridge mesmo com mk discando pois ele estaria verifcando a conectividade desses modens, para modens roteados use o netwatch usando scripts...

----------


## aprinou

conforme havia prometido como nao fui autorizado a por de de cleintes posto de um servidor meu...a foto...

----------


## tiagomatias

> conforme havia prometido como nao fui autorizado a por de de cleintes posto de um servidor meu...a foto...


Parabéns, André

----------


## vmh0909

Alguem sabe me dizer se alguem ja conseguiu rodar na mesma interface PCC com hotspot? ou isso é imposivel?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Alguem sabe me dizer se alguem ja conseguiu rodar na mesma interface PCC com hotspot? ou isso é imposivel?


Sim, é possível, n estou com as regras aqui em mãos agora, mais depois posto o q vc tem q mudar, se alguém aqui tiver já em mãos posta ai q n estou na minha maquina, ou aguarde amigo

Mas respondendo sua pergunta, pode sim

----------


## vmh0909

Obrigado Thiago, vou ficar no aguardo, pois o que eu ja quebrei a cabeça, e não obtive sucesso, ja fazem mais de duas semanas que estou empenhado nisso.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Alguem sabe me dizer se alguem ja conseguiu rodar na mesma interface PCC com hotspot? ou isso é imposivel?


Caro vmh0909, o nosso amigo m4d3 fez um howto sobre loadbalaced pcc e no load dele ele mudou para que o hotspot funcione na mesma maquina, o mesmo esta aqui:

>>>>> https://under-linux.org/f131343-pcc-...links-por-m4d3

teste, qualquer coisa poste ai a duvida

abraços

----------


## vmh0909

Muito Obrigado Thiago, valeu a dica.

Agora vou a luta, com este material fica mais facil.

Um Grande abraço.

----------


## awgnet

Boa Noite,

Estou usando o PCC em uma RB450 com 3 links:

1) GVT 5MB
2) GVT 5MB
3) NET 6MB

Não tive dificuldades na configuração, acompanhando as explicações do fórum. 

No entanto, tenho uma dúvida:

A distribuição da carga entre os links não parece estar regular, ou seja, observando o Tx/Rx Bytes das interfaces de rede, verifiquei que a carga parece estar sendo enviada mais para o link 3.

Dividi o total dos links (16MB) e iniciei repassando 5 pacotes para o link1 (5MB), 5 pacotes para o link2 (5MB) e 6 pacotes para o link3 (6MB).

Quando reparei quantidade muito maior de tráfego no link3, alterei uma das regras do link3 para o link2 que era o que apresentava o menor tráfego.

No entanto, os bytes no link3 continuam aumentando em taxas bem superiores aos 2 outros (mais que o dobro).

Alguém tem uma pista ???????

Vejam a imagem:

http://www.awgnet.com.br/Images/pcc1.jpg

----------


## tiagomatias

> Boa Noite,
> 
> Estou usando o PCC em uma RB450 com 3 links:
> 
> 1) GVT 5MB
> 2) GVT 5MB
> 3) NET 6MB
> 
> Não tive dificuldades na configuração, acompanhando as explicações do fórum. 
> ...


Qual dos 3 links que é a rota padrão default principal "com a menor distancia", se for o link3 pode ser isso, ele vai tem um trafego um pouco maior, pq a rota padrão com menor distancia gera o trafego da router, como por exemplo consultas dns, e qualquer outro serviço q vc venha a realizar nela propria.

----------


## awgnet

Aqui está a imagem das minhas interfaces e das minhas rotas:

O link da NET (Virtua) é através de cable modem conectado direto a RB, e pega endereço via DHCP.

Os 2 outros links (GVT) estão roteados no modem.

http://www.awgnet.com.br/Images/pcc2.jpg

----------


## tiagomatias

> Aqui está a imagem das minhas interfaces e das minhas rotas:
> 
> O link da NET (Virtua) é através de cable modem conectado direto a RB, e pega endereço via DHCP.
> 
> Os 2 outros links (GVT) estão roteados no modem.
> 
> http://www.awgnet.com.br/Images/pcc2.jpg


Poste todos os scripts de
/ip firewall mangle export
/ip route export

----------


## awgnet

Seguem os scripts solicitados:

##########################################################
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=\
wan_gvt1 new-connection-mark=wan_gvt1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=wan_net1 new-connection-mark=wan_net1_conn \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=\
wan_gvt2 new-connection-mark=wan_gvt2_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
wan_gvt1_conn disabled=no new-connection-mark=to_wan_gvt1 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
wan_net1_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-connection-mark=\
to_wan_net1 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
wan_gvt2_conn disabled=no new-connection-mark=to_wan_gvt2 passthrough=yes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
10.1.1.0/29 in-interface=lan
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
10.1.1.8/29 in-interface=lan
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_net1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/4
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_net1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/5
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/6
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/7
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_net1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/8
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/9
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/10
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_net1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/11
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/12
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/13
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_net1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/14
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=lan new-connection-mark=\
wan_gvt2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:16/15
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
wan_gvt1_conn disabled=no in-interface=lan new-routing-mark=to_wan_gvt1 \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
wan_net1_conn connection-state=established disabled=no in-interface=lan \
new-routing-mark=to_wan_net1 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
wan_gvt2_conn disabled=no in-interface=lan new-routing-mark=to_wan_gvt2 \
passthrough=yes

##########################################################
/ip route
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.1.9 routing-mark=to_wan_gvt2 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.103.80.1 routing-mark=to_wan_net1 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.1.1 routing-mark=to_wan_gvt1 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.1.9 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.1.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.103.80.1 scope=30 target-scope=10

Agradeço antecipadamente a ajuda.

----------


## Não Registrado

> sim ficao em azul pois elas ficam em standy by pois elas podem ser monitoradas via chek ping ou netwatch verificando a atividade dos links caso um saia fora vai pro outro link por isso tem as distancias neles, caso use modem em modo roteado use o netwatch pra monitorar seus links e rodar regras de desativar etc...esssa regras que postem e apenas um exemplo que vc deve claro adptar pro nos de suas interfaces...


Nao entendi nadaagora amigo aprimor, se as azuis ficam em aul pq ficam de backup, entao o balance não usa as duas entradas?? ou seja, se to em ponte e tenho 2 dsl de 2 com o balance vou ter sempre 2m e os outros 2 mg vao ficar em azul apenas pra qd o link principal cair?? confesso que to zuadao agora....deculpe, fo o que entendi

----------


## BillGates

Seguindo o modelo de regras que o tiago postou,caso alguém encontre problemas para visualizar vídeos da globo.com , segue a regra pra tirar ele fora do lb

add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Globo" disabled=no list=loopback

Vlws...

----------


## antonoel

> Seguindo o modelo de regras que o tiago postou,caso alguém encontre problemas para visualizar vídeos da globo.com , segue a regra pra tirar ele fora do lb
> 
> add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
> 
> Vlws...


no meu site do terratv esta aparecendo video_not_found seria o load do pcc igual da globo, alguem tem o ip do terratv?

----------


## tiagomatias

> no meu site do terratv esta aparecendo video_not_found seria o load do pcc igual da globo, alguem tem o ip do terratv?


teste terra
208.84.247.0/24
200.154.56.0/24

----------


## evertonfritz

ola pessoal estou fazendo implantação do pcc, so que faço a configuração seguindo esta wiki PCC - MikroTik Wiki, no meu servido proxy (mikrotik) fica mais lenta navegação.
estou colocando um link 4mb mais adsl de 4mb.

oque tenho que fazer para isso funcionar e melhorar o desenpenho?
Obrigado

----------


## Briza

> ola pessoal estou fazendo implantação do pcc, so que faço a configuração seguindo esta wiki PCC - MikroTik Wiki, no meu servido proxy (mikrotik) fica mais lenta navegação.
> estou colocando um link 4mb mais adsl de 4mb.
> 
> oque tenho que fazer para isso funcionar e melhorar o desenpenho?
> Obrigado


 
Basta deixar o pcc em outra maquina depois seu web proxy pcc---webproxy ja foi dito aki ...


Parabens tiago ficou 1001 uma delicia usar o pcc :Elefant:

----------


## rafajohn

Pessoal, fiz uma balanceamento através da explicação do PCRam, só que estou com uma dúvida cruel que é a seguinte. Tenho dois velox de 01MB ligados na RB450 só que estou querendo que o mesmo manda a quantidade necessária de link para as demais portas que aqui ficaram com o padrão ether3, 4, 5. Só que fui baixar um arquivo e percebi que só estava usando um link "Velox-2" só que na verdade estou querendo que seja usado os dois simultaneamente assim terei ainda mais velocidade na navegação. Estou usando esse sistema em minha casa e quero ver como realmente funciona e o pessoal puder me ajudar eu agradeço bastante.

----------


## antonoel

> Pessoal, fiz uma balanceamento através da explicação do PCRam, só que estou com uma dúvida cruel que é a seguinte. Tenho dois velox de 01MB ligados na RB450 só que estou querendo que o mesmo manda a quantidade necessária de link para as demais portas que aqui ficaram com o padrão ether3, 4, 5. Só que fui baixar um arquivo e percebi que só estava usando um link "Velox-2" só que na verdade estou querendo que seja usado os dois simultaneamente assim terei ainda mais velocidade na navegação. Estou usando esse sistema em minha casa e quero ver como realmente funciona e o pessoal puder me ajudar eu agradeço bastante.


 
pelo pouco conhecimento que tenho este balanceamento não soma os links e sim divide a carga entre eles no caso de downloads ele só vai somar caso utilize algum programa de gerenciamento de downloads, um exemplo é no meu caso usando o utorrent consigo baixar a mais de 700kb/s aonde tenho virtua 1mb e 2 speedys de 2 e 4mb, caso esteja falando alguma besteira alguém me corrija.

----------


## tiagomatias

> pelo pouco conhecimento que tenho este balanceamento não soma os links e sim divide a carga entre eles no caso de downloads ele só vai somar caso utilize algum programa de gerenciamento de downloads, um exemplo é no meu caso usando o utorrent consigo baixar a mais de 700kb/s aonde tenho virtua 1mb e 2 speedys de 2 e 4mb, caso esteja falando alguma besteira alguém me corrija.


Esta correto, alem disso precisa mudar o algorito de both-address para both-address and ports.
mas n tive muito sucesso com ele, devido a ficar dando algunas requisições expiradas.

----------


## exclusivenet

estou acompanhando esse post e o outro que tambem fala do pcc, e estudando os 2 estou tentando implentar aqui na minha rede,, tenho aqui 2 links, um de 256 e outo de 512.
só que quando eu coloquei o pcc pra rodar o hotspot parou, não abre mais nem a pagina de autenticação, estive olhando os conceitos do outro topico, mas não consegui achar o erro das minhas configurações, vou postar elas abaixo, para que os amigos possam me dar uma luz..

Att
Helder



```
/ip address
add address=172.16.0.254/24 broadcast=172.16.0.255 comment="Rede Local - Clientes Prefeitura" disabled=no interface="Rede Local" network=172.16.0.0
add address=189.80.16.82/29 broadcast=189.80.16.87 comment="Ip Link 256" disabled=no interface="Oi UP 256" network=189.80.16.80
add address=189.80.219.82/29 broadcast=189.80.219.87 comment="Ip Link 512" disabled=no interface="Oi UP 512" network=189.80.219.80
add address=10.10.10.1/24 broadcast=10.10.10.255 comment="Rede Local - Clientes Rua" disabled=no interface="Rede Local" network=10.10.10.0
 
/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=input in-interface="Oi UP 512" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn
add chain=input in-interface="Oi UP 256" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn
add chain=output connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_512
 
add chain=output connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_256
add chain=prerouting dst-address=189.80.219.80/29  action=accept in-interface=Rede Local
 
add chain=prerouting dst-address=189.80.16.82/29  action=accept in-interface=Rede Local
add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface="Rede Local" per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0 \
    action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface="Rede Local" per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1 \
    action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn in-interface="Rede Local" action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_512
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn in-interface="Rede Local" action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_256
 
/ ip route
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.219.81 routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_512 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.16.81  routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_256 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.219.81 distance=1 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.16.81  distance=2 check-gateway=ping
 
/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=srcnat out-interface="Oi UP 512" action=masquerade
add chain=srcnat out-interface="Oi UP 256" action=masquerade
```

----------


## tiagomatias

> estou acompanhando esse post e o outro que tambem fala do pcc, e estudando os 2 estou tentando implentar aqui na minha rede,, tenho aqui 2 links, um de 256 e outo de 512.
> só que quando eu coloquei o pcc pra rodar o hotspot parou, não abre mais nem a pagina de autenticação, estive olhando os conceitos do outro topico, mas não consegui achar o erro das minhas configurações, vou postar elas abaixo, para que os amigos possam me dar uma luz..
> 
> Att
> Helder
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Não sei se reparou se n me engano aquele outro usa-se nas regras uma opção a mais chamado *connection-state=new* com essa opção ativa vc pode usar o hotspot na mesma maquina do loadbalaced, mas o ideal é colocar o loadbalaced em uma maquina diferente do hotspot, mas caso n possa, utilize da forma q te disse, nas outras regras do Luciano m4d3 está para funcionar junto.

abraços

----------


## BillGates

No site do terra.com.br os vídeos_terra,parecem estar ok,entretanto o tv_terra da a mensagem de vídeo não encontrado.Antes eu usava o thundercache2.x e tinha que desabilitar o plugin do terra,só assim os vídeos carregavam numa boa,mesmo usando o LB por PCC.

Tiago! Experimentei usar as ranges de ip para o terra,não obtive sucesso.Mas como eu citei,parece ser o plugin do terra(Caso use o TC)....

Atualmente estou usando o TC3,vou desabilitar o plugin do terra,depois posto aqui o resultado...

t+

----------


## BillGates

> ola pessoal estou fazendo implantação do pcc, so que faço a configuração seguindo esta wiki PCC - MikroTik Wiki, no meu servido proxy (mikrotik) fica mais lenta navegação.
> estou colocando um link 4mb mais adsl de 4mb.
> 
> oque tenho que fazer para isso funcionar e melhorar o desenpenho?
> Obrigado


A navegação ficou lenta após implantar o LB por PCC?

Reparou se a carga entre ambos estão bem divididas?

Aqui tenho uma mescla de Dedicado + DSL.Deixo os modens todos em modo bridge,assim ganho desempenho no processamento de pacotes.

Poste mais informações...

t+

----------


## exclusivenet

> Não sei se reparou se n me engano aquele outro usa-se nas regras uma opção a mais chamado *connection-state=new* com essa opção ativa vc pode usar o hotspot na mesma maquina do loadbalaced, mas o ideal é colocar o loadbalaced em uma maquina diferente do hotspot, mas caso n possa, utilize da forma q te disse, nas outras regras do Luciano m4d3 está para funcionar junto.
> 
> abraços


 valeu, vou testar dessa forma e posto aqui os resultados ..

----------


## tiagomatias

> No site do terra.com.br os vídeos_terra,parecem estar ok,entretanto o tv_terra da a mensagem de vídeo não encontrado.Antes eu usava o thundercache2.x e tinha que desabilitar o plugin do terra,só assim os vídeos carregavam numa boa,mesmo usando o LB por PCC.
> 
> Tiago! Experimentei usar as ranges de ip para o terra,não obtive sucesso.Mas como eu citei,parece ser o plugin do terra(Caso use o TC)....
> 
> Atualmente estou usando o TC3,vou desabilitar o plugin do terra,depois posto aqui o resultado...
> 
> t+


Os videos e tv do terra n pode passar pelo loadbalaced, tire eles, tem em outro topico n lembro o nome postei eu e outro cara os ips dos servidores deles para tirar do balanceador para ser assistido os videos

----------


## thiagotgc

Amigos por que sera que quando deixo both-address para both-address and ports ele "soma os links" mas tem gente dizendo que ele ta dando problema com paginas...

Se eu voltar both-address ele nao "soma" PQ?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigos por que sera que quando deixo both-address para both-address and ports ele "soma os links" mas tem gente dizendo que ele ta dando problema com paginas...
> 
> Se eu voltar both-address ele nao "soma" PQ?


amigo, com a opçào both-address and ports ele soma o link como vc viu, mas somente quando o cliente usa um gerenciador de download. Até a versão 3.27 tinha testado com ele e o mesmo dava algumas paginas expiradas "conexões espiradas" elas se perdiam... etc

por isso parei de usar.

Ps. so soma os links se vc usar algum gerenciador de download

----------


## thiagotgc

Entao... eu entendi... mas se eu deixar *both-address* ele nao soma NEM com gerenciador de downloads... dai quando eu coloco *both-address and ports* dai sim ele soma

Tem ideia?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Entao... eu entendi... mas se eu deixar *both-address* ele nao soma NEM com gerenciador de downloads... dai quando eu coloco *both-address and ports* dai sim ele soma
> 
> Tem ideia?


Acho q vc n entendu ainda, o PCC ele balaceia o link, e não SOMA os links, a única forma de somar os links é usando both-address and port, e é OBRIGADO a vc usar um GERENCIADOR DE DOWNLOAD para que a SOMA DOS LINKS FUNCIONA. mesmo vc mudando para both-addres and ports vc n vai conseguir somar os links fazendo um download normal sem gerenciador.

relatos testados por mim e mais algumas pessoas no forum internacional com *both-address and ports* acontecia de ficar expirando conexões, causeonado expiração de paginas etc. E de fato com apção both-address and ports ativa utilizando um gerenciador de download somava os links em um download.

Obs. a última vez q testei o both-address and port foi na versão 3.27, n sei se corrigiram acima dela.

abraços

----------


## thiagotgc

Entao Tiagao, é que no outro tópico voce tava me ajudando e voce nao sabia por que sobrecarregava um link só, e nao "somava" (balanceia como queira).
Dai resolvi mudar essa opção e deu certo.

Até agora nao tive problemas com isso usando a versao 3.30

Por enquanto ta perfeitinho!

Usando os 2 Links de 2MB full.. Vlw

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6820/semttulowg.png

----------


## tiagomatias

> Entao Tiagao, é que no outro tópico voce tava me ajudando e voce nao sabia por que sobrecarregava um link só, e nao "somava" (balanceia como queira).
> Dai resolvi mudar essa opção e deu certo.
> 
> Até agora nao tive problemas com isso usando a versao 3.30
> 
> Por enquanto ta perfeitinho!
> 
> Usando os 2 Links de 2MB full.. Vlw
> 
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6820/semttulowg.png


ótimo, resolvido, talvez sirva para mais alguém o seu problema.

abraços

----------


## NetLagos

> ótimo, resolvido, talvez sirva para mais alguém o seu problema.
> 
> abraços


caros colegas, primeiramente venho parabenizar pelo topico pois está sendo de grande ajuda pra todos.

más tenho uma duvida, gostaria de saber se eu fizer um servidor MK com balanceamento e PCC para somar dois links de 1 mega, e entregar para meu gateway, um servidor slackware 12.1 somaria 2 megas?

----------


## tiagomatias

> caros colegas, primeiramente venho parabenizar pelo topico pois está sendo de grande ajuda pra todos.
> 
> más tenho uma duvida, gostaria de saber se eu fizer um servidor MK com balanceamento e PCC para somar dois links de 1 mega, e entregar para meu gateway, um servidor slackware 12.1 somaria 2 megas?


seguinte, oq seria somar ?
na minha cabeça somaer seria fazer um único download e ele der o máximo da soma de todos os links. A forma do loadbalaced PCC fazer isso é usando both-addres and port, e usar um gerenciador de download ao se fazer um download. e como o seu slackware não vai fazer o download com gerenciador de download, ele não vai somar os links. (PONTO)

Ai vai vem a pergunta, mas se eu fizer varios download com o slackware abrindo varias instacias de download, o PCC vai jogar cada instancia desses arquivos para um link separado e e vai dar a velocidade maxima de cada link, exemplo, dois circuitos de 2 MB se fazendo dois downloads ele vai dar a taxa de trabsferencia de cada link separado, em outras palavras dois download de 256kpbs.

o pessoal confunde muito, balanceamento de link com soma de link.

e hoje o PCC para somar o link tem q existir na parte do cliente uma ferramente de gerenciamento de download. como o downloadceleratior, orbit etc.

espero ter sido claro a vc.

abraços

----------


## NetLagos

> seguinte, oq seria somar ?
> na minha cabeça somaer seria fazer um único download e ele der o máximo da soma de todos os links. A forma do loadbalaced PCC fazer isso é usando both-addres and port, e usar um gerenciador de download ao se fazer um download. e como o seu slackware não vai fazer o download com gerenciador de download, ele não vai somar os links. (PONTO)
> 
> Ai vai vem a pergunta, mas se eu fizer varios download com o slackware abrindo varias instacias de download, o PCC vai jogar cada instancia desses arquivos para um link separado e e vai dar a velocidade maxima de cada link, exemplo, dois circuitos de 2 MB se fazendo dois downloads ele vai dar a taxa de trabsferencia de cada link separado, em outras palavras dois download de 256kpbs.
> 
> o pessoal confunde muito, balanceamento de link com soma de link.
> 
> e hoje o PCC para somar o link tem q existir na parte do cliente uma ferramente de gerenciamento de download. como o downloadceleratior, orbit etc.
> 
> ...


Grato Tiagomatias,

vc foi bem claro na sua resposta, fiz a pergunta porque preciso aumentar a banda de entrada no meu servidor, só que é mais facil colocar outro link que fazer um Up no link atual, ai lendo o topico fiquei com duvidas se iria somar a banda, más vou fazer o teste dessa maneira que vc falou, onde eu coloco esse script do both-addres and port?

desde já agradeço

----------


## exclusivenet

> Não sei se reparou se n me engano aquele outro usa-se nas regras uma opção a mais chamado *connection-state=new* com essa opção ativa vc pode usar o hotspot na mesma maquina do loadbalaced, mas o ideal é colocar o loadbalaced em uma maquina diferente do hotspot, mas caso n possa, utilize da forma q te disse, nas outras regras do Luciano m4d3 está para funcionar junto.
> 
> abraços


amigo, coloquei essa opção no meu mais não vai, na hora que habilito o hotspot, a rede para, continua em abrir a pagina de autenticação ..
segue as regras novamente ..



```
/ip firewall nat
add action=passthrough chain=unused-hs-chain comment=\
    "place hotspot rules here" disabled=yes
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" \
    disabled=no src-address=10.10.10.0/24
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="Mascaramento do PCC" disabled=no \
    out-interface=Oi_UP_512
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
    Oi_UP_256
```

 


```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
    disabled=no in-interface=Oi_UP_256 new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
    disabled=no in-interface=Oi_UP_512 new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_256_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_256_conn \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_512_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_512_conn \
    passthrough=yes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
    189.80.16.80/29 in-interface=Rede_Local
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
    189.80.219.80/29 in-interface=Rede_Local
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Rede_Local new-connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_512_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Rede_Local new-connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_256_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_512_conn disabled=no in-interface=Rede_Local new-routing-mark=\
    to_Oi_UP_512_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_256_conn disabled=no in-interface=Rede_Local new-routing-mark=\
    to_Oi_UP_256_conn passthrough=yes
```

 



```
ip>route
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
    189.80.16.81 routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_256_conn scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
    189.80.16.81 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
    189.80.219.81 routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_512_conn scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
    189.80.219.81 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

 


```
/ip address
add address=10.10.10.1/24 broadcast=10.10.10.255 comment=\
    "Rede Local - Clientes Rua" disabled=no interface=Rede_Local network=\
    10.10.10.0
add address=189.80.16.82/29 broadcast=189.80.16.87 comment="Link Oi 256" \
    disabled=no interface=Oi_UP_256 network=189.80.16.80
add address=189.80.219.82/29 broadcast=189.80.219.87 comment="Link Oi 512" \
    disabled=no interface=Oi_UP_512 network=189.80.219.80
```

----------


## thiagotgc

É isso ai... ainda nao tem como somar os Down.... mas que isso ajuda.. ahhh ajuda sim!!!

----------


## tiagomatias

> Grato Tiagomatias,
> 
> vc foi bem claro na sua resposta, fiz a pergunta porque preciso aumentar a banda de entrada no meu servidor, só que é mais facil colocar outro link que fazer um Up no link atual, ai lendo o topico fiquei com duvidas se iria somar a banda, más vou fazer o teste dessa maneira que vc falou, onde eu coloco esse script do both-addres and port?
> 
> desde já agradeço


de uma olhada no script do PCC q vc vai ver q tem essa opção lá para se mudar de both-address e both-address and ports

----------


## tiagomatias

> amigo, coloquei essa opção no meu mais não vai, na hora que habilito o hotspot, a rede para, continua em abrir a pagina de autenticação ..
> segue as regras novamente ..
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall nat
> add action=passthrough chain=unused-hs-chain comment=\
>     "place hotspot rules here" disabled=yes
> ...


Amigo sinceramente n testei esse script do pcc com hotspot na mesma maquina, sei q no site internacional tem um script adptado por eles para funcionar hotspot e pcc na mesma maquina, de uma procurada la e adpte seu pcc para o mesmo q o deles, ou faça pcc separado do hotspot

----------


## rogeriodj

Grande tiagomatias, tenho uma web page em um servidor local, depois que coloquei o PCC rodar, não consigo acessar minha pagina externamente, quando desativo o PCC eu consigo acessar normalmente, tirei o ip que recebe as requisições externa com uma regra de accept e coloquei acima do PCC mais mesmo assim não vai de maneira alguma, tenho uma maquina exclusiva para o load, com 3 ADSL sendo 1 ip fixo(IP Profissional), meu load ta 100% poi fiço seguindo suas dicas, mais esse problema eu não consegui resolver...
Se puder me dar uma mão eu agradeço!

----------


## tiagomatias

> Grande tiagomatias, tenho uma web page em um servidor local, depois que coloquei o PCC rodar, não consigo acessar minha pagina externamente, quando desativo o PCC eu consigo acessar normalmente, tirei o ip que recebe as requisições externa com uma regra de accept e coloquei acima do PCC mais mesmo assim não vai de maneira alguma, tenho uma maquina exclusiva para o load, com 3 ADSL sendo 1 ip fixo(IP Profissional), meu load ta 100% poi fiço seguindo suas dicas, mais esse problema eu não consegui resolver...
> Se puder me dar uma mão eu agradeço!


1 - qual esta sendo a rota padrão ?
2 - poste a regra de redirecionamento de portas para esse servidor web
3 - poste a regra de accept tirando o servidor web do balanceamento

----------


## exclusivenet

> Amigo sinceramente n testei esse script do pcc com hotspot na mesma maquina, sei q no site internacional tem um script adptado por eles para funcionar hotspot e pcc na mesma maquina, de uma procurada la e adpte seu pcc para o mesmo q o deles, ou faça pcc separado do hotspot


Tiago, muito obrigado .., vou tirar aqui da minha cabeça esse negocio de fazer o balance PCC e o hotspot na mesma maquina, vou começar a configurar um server novo para o hotspot agora, queria saber só se tem algum topico já aberto especifico, dizendo como fazer os 2 servidores se comunicar, para aproveitar o balance do primeiro servidor ?

Ou eu teria um servidor normal, sendo que a WAN, seria a saida do loadbalance ? e a última, nesse servidor que será o load, eu poderia ter por exemplo um QoS também configurando juntamente com o load ? ou a maquina tem que ser especifica para load ?

Agradeço desde já, e lá vai eu para a segunda madrugada seguida, lutando para montar esse sistema ..

valeu a todos ..

----------


## tiagomatias

> Tiago, muito obrigado .., vou tirar aqui da minha cabeça esse negocio de fazer o balance PCC e o hotspot na mesma maquina, vou começar a configurar um server novo para o hotspot agora, queria saber só se tem algum topico já aberto especifico, dizendo como fazer os 2 servidores se comunicar, para aproveitar o balance do primeiro servidor ?
> 
> Ou eu teria um servidor normal, sendo que a WAN, seria a saida do loadbalance ? e a última, nesse servidor que será o load, eu poderia ter por exemplo um QoS também configurando juntamente com o load ? ou a maquina tem que ser especifica para load ?
> 
> Agradeço desde já, e lá vai eu para a segunda madrugada seguida, lutando para montar esse sistema ..
> 
> valeu a todos ..


Ou eu teria um servidor normal, sendo que a WAN, seria a saida do loadbalance ? *exatamente isso*
faça o QoS no seu servidor mikrotik. deixa o PCC apenas com as regras de PCC

----------


## marsilba

Estou com o mesmo problema do rogeriodj. Depois que instalei o pcc não consigo acessar umas páginas internas para visualização dos clientes. O voip também não está funcionando. Alguém pode ajudar?

----------


## rogeriodj

> 1 - qual esta sendo a rota padrão ?
> 2 - poste a regra de redirecionamento de portas para esse servidor web
> 3 - poste a regra de accept tirando o servidor web do balanceamento


Minha rota padrão é exatamente a qual tem o ip fixo que recebe as requisições externas.
Minhas regras no MK Load


```
Parte do nat onde faço o redirecionamento para o MK onde se conecta o servidor web
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=MASCARA disabled=no out-interface=\
    NET-1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=NET-2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=NET-3
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=Redirect_Site disabled=no dst-port=80 \
    in-interface=NET-1 protocol=tcp to-addresses=172.168.0.2 to-ports=80
```

 



```
Mangle . [B]OBS. no address-list eu coloquei o ip da interface, como o MK esta discando, o ip real esta no MK[/B]
/ip firewall mangle
    add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="IP Site passar fora do load" disabled=no src-address-list=\
    fora_load
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Paginas Dinamicas" disabled=\
    no dst-port=443 new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes \
    protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=1863 \
    new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=25 \
    new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=\
    6891-6901 new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=\
    6891-6901 new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=5190 \
    new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=1503 \
    new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=7001 \
    new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=9 \
    new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=7001 \
    new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=1025 \
    new-packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=yes protocol=udp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    new-routing-mark=https packet-mark=Paginas_Dinamicas passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=LOAD-PCC connection-state=new \
    disabled=no in-interface=NET-1 new-connection-mark=ether1_conn \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
    disabled=no in-interface=NET-2 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
    disabled=no in-interface=NET-3 new-connection-mark=ether3_conn \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=ether1_conn \
    connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=\
    no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=ether2_conn \
    connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=\
    no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=ether3_conn \
    connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether3 passthrough=\
    no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=OUT new-connection-mark=ether1_conn \
    passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=OUT new-connection-mark=ether3_conn \
    passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=OUT new-connection-mark=ether3_conn \
    passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=OUT new-connection-mark=ether2_conn \
    passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=OUT new-connection-mark=ether2_conn \
    passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/4
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=OUT new-connection-mark=ether2_conn \
    passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/5
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
    ether1_conn disabled=no in-interface=OUT new-routing-mark=to_ether1 \
    passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
    ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=OUT new-routing-mark=to_ether2 \
    passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
    ether3_conn disabled=no in-interface=OUT new-routing-mark=to_ether3 \
    passthrough=no
```

 
Regra que recebe a net do MK-Balance e passar pro servidor web



```
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=Mascara disabled=no out-interface=\
    LINK
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=Mascara_Ubuntu disabled=yes \
    src-address=172.31.255.0/30
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Redirect_Site " disabled=no \
    dst-port=80 in-interface=LINK protocol=tcp to-addresses=172.31.255.2 \
    to-ports=80
```

----------


## tiagomatias

Faz o seguinte:

coloca seu servidor web para usar a internet diretamente do loadbalaced pcc.

vamos imagina o seguinte cenario:
SERVIDOR_WEB IP: 10.1.1.2
SERVIDOR_PCC IP: 10.1.1.1

em /ip firewall mangle vamos forçar a seu servidor WEB a utilzar a internet apenas do seu link com IP VALIDO "dedicado", e não passar pelo loadbalced.
Não esqueça de colocar esta regra do mangle acima de todas.
regra:
/ip fiewall mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="SERVIDOR WEB" disabled=no new-routing-mark=SERVIDOR_WEB passthrough=no src-address=10.1.1.2

logo vamos utilzar esta marcação na tebale de roteamento.
regra:
/ip route
add comment="SERVIDOR WEB" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=SEU_GW_DO_IP_VALIDO routing-mark=SERVIDOR_WEB scope=30 target-scope=10

tinha esquecido de colocar o redirecionamento

/ip firewall nat
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="SERVIDOR WEB" disabled=no dst-address=SEU_IP_VALIDO dst-port=80 protocol=tcp to-addresses=\
10.1.1.2 to-ports=80


com isso, vc esta forçando seu servidor web a utilzar apenas o link dedicao, vc pode ir em queue simples e coloca um controle de banda neste servidor cajo queira.

Teste e nos comunique como que ficou.

abraços

----------


## rogeriodj

> Faz o seguinte:
> 
> coloca seu servidor web para usar a internet diretamente do loadbalaced pcc.
> 
> vamos imagina o seguinte cenario:
> SERVIDOR_WEB IP: 10.1.1.2
> SERVIDOR_PCC IP: 10.1.1.1
> 
> em /ip firewall mangle vamos forçar a seu servidor WEB a utilzar a internet apenas do seu link com IP VALIDO "dedicado", e não passar pelo loadbalced.
> ...


 Como faço esse roteamento, pois tenho o MK-Load e MK-Controlador onde o servidor web esta ligado. 
Ex. Load = ip 172.168.0.1 <--> *ip 172.168.0.2 Controlador ip 172.31.255.1* <--> Servidor web + Cache = ip 172.31.255.2

----------


## tiagomatias

> Como faço esse roteamento, pois tenho o MK-Load e MK-Controlador onde o servidor web esta ligado. 
> Ex. Load = ip 172.168.0.1 <--> *ip 172.168.0.2 Controlador ip 172.31.255.1* <--> Servidor web + Cache = ip 172.31.255.2


Trie de traz do MK-Controlador e coloque ele a usar a internet do Mikrotik-Load

existe varias formas de fazer isso, mas esta é a mais simples para vc resolver logo.

----------


## exclusivenet

> Ou eu teria um servidor normal, sendo que a WAN, seria a saida do loadbalance ? *exatamente isso*
> faça o QoS no seu servidor mikrotik. deixa o PCC apenas com as regras de PCC


Ok, obrigado ..
Já montei os 2 servidores ..
só que revendo as configurações e lendo todos os post anteriores novamente, vi que a minha marcação tá errada, ou seja, como tenho 2 links de velocidades diferentes, eu deveria somar as velocidades e dividir pela menor, ou seja ( 512 + 256 = 768 / 256 = 3 ) ou seja teria que ter 3 marcações para o link sair balanceado de forma correta e equilibrada, correto ?
Se sim, poderia me ajudar a refazer essas minhas regras para ficar dessa forma, com as 3 marcações, pois pelo que entendi, tenho somente 2 hoje ?
minhas regras ta em anexo abaixo ..

Outra coisa, tem horas que fica dando servidor não encontrado nos clientes, tipo se a conexão estive-se caido, ou se estive-se sem link, será se tem haver com esse erro de marcação ?

Agradeço desde já ..

----------


## marsilba

Deixa eu explicar pra ver se alguém ajuda aí. Tenho uma máquina atrás do pcc onde faço o controle de mac, banda, proxy etc com ip 100.100.100.100 e queria que todas as requisições vindas dessa máquina 100.100.100.100 através da porta 5060 fossem direto pra fora sem passar pelo pcc. Como fazer isso?

----------


## marsilba

> Grande tiagomatias, tenho uma web page em um servidor local, depois que coloquei o PCC rodar, não consigo acessar minha pagina externamente, quando desativo o PCC eu consigo acessar normalmente, tirei o ip que recebe as requisições externa com uma regra de accept e coloquei acima do PCC mais mesmo assim não vai de maneira alguma, tenho uma maquina exclusiva para o load, com 3 ADSL sendo 1 ip fixo(IP Profissional), meu load ta 100% poi fiço seguindo suas dicas, mais esse problema eu não consegui resolver...
> Se puder me dar uma mão eu agradeço!


Estava tendo o mesmo problema que o seu mais consegui resolver assim:

ip/firewall/nat

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-port=10800 \
in-interface=pppoe-out1 protocol=tcp to-addresses=10.1.1.2 (ip da maquina que possui as páginas que quer acessar) to-ports=10800 (porta liberada no apache)

Sempre quando venho de fora coloco o ip :Stick Out Tongue: orta (xxx.xx.x.x:10800) 

Vê se funciona aí.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## BillGates

Dúvida sobre o modo que o PCC trabalha....

Ao meu ver,sempre achei que o LB em modo PCC fosse da seguinte forma:

Exemplo:
2 links de Internet

Cliente 1 entra no link 1,Cliente 2 entra no link 2,Cliente 3 entra no link 1,Cliente 4 entra no link 2 e por ai vai...

Fazendo alguns testes ontem,mais especificamente no site do youtube,eu abria um video e saia pelo link 1,logo apos fechava o video,abria outro e derrepente eu saia pelo link 2.

Minha pergunta,isso é normal? E dessa forma msm que o PCC trabalha?

Grato...

----------


## aprinou

sim e dessa forma ele joga cada requisição fim a fim num link conforme as regras que definiu no mangle, bem mais vantajoso imagine se voce tem 200 clientes e cada hum fosse pra um link sendo que existe balaceamento dessa forma, 100 estaria no link1 e 100 no link2 vamos suporte que no link 2 50 pessoas saiu, que estiver ainda nesse link vai navegar bem melhor pois estara menos carregado que o o outro que ainda continua cheio dessa forma fica muito ruim dar qualidade pois nunca sabe quanto tempo cada pessoa vai permacer conectado.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Pessoal, li de cima a baixo o tópico e vi que esta pergunta já foi respondida mas eu sinceramente ainda não entendi. É ou não é possível usar o PCC na mesma máquina que os clientes se autenticam por PPPoE ?

Eu segui o tutorial do m4d3 e o balanceamento funcionou perfeitamente nos meus testes, mas nos testes eu estava recebendo ip por DHCP do meu server Mikrotik. Quando coloquei o servidor em produção, onde os clientes se autenticam por PPPoE não deu certo. Percebi que só um link ficou esguelado enqto o outro tava lá paradao. Tbm percebi que os usuarios conectavam e caiam e um monte de outros erros que nem fiquei prestando atenção pois logo tirei o server e coloquei o antigo sem balanceamento pra nao ter dores de cabeça.

Afinal, é ou não é possível ?

----------


## rogeriodj

> Pessoal, li de cima a baixo o tópico e vi que esta pergunta já foi respondida mas eu sinceramente ainda não entendi. É ou não é possível usar o PCC na mesma máquina que os clientes se autenticam por PPPoE ?
> 
> Eu segui o tutorial do m4d3 e o balanceamento funcionou perfeitamente nos meus testes, mas nos testes eu estava recebendo ip por DHCP do meu server Mikrotik. Quando coloquei o servidor em produção, onde os clientes se autenticam por PPPoE não deu certo. Percebi que só um link ficou esguelado enqto o outro tava lá paradao. Tbm percebi que os usuarios conectavam e caiam e um monte de outros erros que nem fiquei prestando atenção pois logo tirei o server e coloquei o antigo sem balanceamento pra nao ter dores de cabeça.
> 
> Afinal, é ou não é possível ?


 
Realemente não é possivel, vc terá de colocar uma maquina exclusiva para p Load-Balance!

----------


## rogeriodj

> Trie de traz do MK-Controlador e coloque ele a usar a internet do Mikrotik-Load
> 
> existe varias formas de fazer isso, mas esta é a mais simples para vc resolver logo.





> Estava tendo o mesmo problema que o seu mais consegui resolver assim:
> 
> ip/firewall/nat
> 
> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-port=10800 \
> in-interface=pppoe-out1 protocol=tcp to-addresses=10.1.1.2 (ip da maquina que possui as páginas que quer acessar) to-ports=10800 (porta liberada no apache)
> 
> Sempre quando venho de fora coloco o iporta (xxx.xx.x.x:10800) 
> 
> ...


 
Pessoal, valeu pela atenção, achei onde estava o problema, é que eu estava fazendo o teste em 1 telecentro e o mesmo esta bloqueado para acessar qualquer IP, como eu uso o meu dominio para redirecionar para meu IP ele bloqueava, ai fui em uma lanhouse e acessou normalmente...

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Realemente não é possivel, vc terá de colocar uma maquina exclusiva para p Load-Balance!


No caso ao inves de usar uma máquina eu poderia colocar uma RB 433? Sei que não é a coisa mais perfeita do mundo, mas só pq é a única que tenho aqui no momento e preciso colocar esse load balance pra funcionar urgentemente.

----------


## rogeriodj

> No caso ao inves de usar uma máquina eu poderia colocar uma RB 433? Sei que não é a coisa mais perfeita do mundo, mas só pq é a única que tenho aqui no momento e preciso colocar esse load balance pra funcionar urgentemente.


Sem problema amigo, quando me referi a uma maquina, pode ser qualquer uma, PC ou RB.

----------


## BillGates

> sim e dessa forma ele joga cada requisição fim a fim num link conforme as regras que definiu no mangle, bem mais vantajoso imagine se voce tem 200 clientes e cada hum fosse pra um link sendo que existe balaceamento dessa forma, 100 estaria no link1 e 100 no link2 vamos suporte que no link 2 50 pessoas saiu, que estiver ainda nesse link vai navegar bem melhor pois estara menos carregado que o o outro que ainda continua cheio dessa forma fica muito ruim dar qualidade pois nunca sabe quanto tempo cada pessoa vai permacer conectado.


Obrigado amigo. :Wavey: 

Estou usando autenticação pppoe,e o LB faço com modens em bridge e em maquina paralela ao MK controle.Achei que o PCC era como o NTH (Esse sim segurava o cliente no msm link neh?)

----------


## BillGates

> No caso ao inves de usar uma máquina eu poderia colocar uma RB 433? Sei que não é a coisa mais perfeita do mundo, mas só pq é a única que tenho aqui no momento e preciso colocar esse load balance pra funcionar urgentemente.


Colega,testei akee fazer o LB por pcc na msm maquina de controle dos clientes,veja os resultados:

Controle de Clientes IP x MAC + LB por PCC na mesma Máquina -> *SIM*
Controle de Clientes PPPoE + LB por PCC na mesma Máquina -> *Não*


_"Segui o wiki do próprio site da mikrotik.Os modens deixei em modo bridge e apenas não deixei o check-ping habilitado"_

*Nesse caso como uso os modens em modo bridge,o check-ping seria bom habilitar???*

Obrigado pela ajuda de todos...

----------


## DSSS

> Os videos e tv do terra n pode passar pelo loadbalaced, tire eles, tem em outro topico n lembro o nome postei eu e outro cara os ips dos servidores deles para tirar do balanceador para ser assistido os videos



Tiago com both-address os videos do terra aqui tão normal sem precisar tirar do balance, inclusive o Bradesco. Será que este tipo de problema de variar de um link (operadora) para o outro?

----------


## DSSS

> Colega,testei akee fazer o LB por pcc na msm maquina de controle dos clientes,veja os resultados:
> 
> Controle de Clientes IP x MAC + LB por PCC na mesma Máquina -> *SIM*
> Controle de Clientes PPPoE + LB por PCC na mesma Máquina -> *Não*
> 
> 
> _"Segui o wiki do próprio site da mikrotik.Os modens deixei em modo bridge e apenas não deixei o check-ping habilitado"_
> 
> *Nesse caso como uso os modens em modo bridge,o check-ping seria bom habilitar???*
> ...


Seria bom você fazer um script failover.

Tutoriais/Wireless/FailOver-Link de Sombra - UnderLinux Wiki

----------


## exclusivenet

Pessoal, será se poderiam me dá uma luz nesse problema ?
Já montei os 2 servidores ..
só que revendo as configurações e lendo todos os post anteriores novamente, vi que a minha marcação tá errada, ou seja, como tenho 2 links de velocidades diferentes, eu deveria somar as velocidades e dividir pela menor, ou seja ( 512 + 256 = 768 / 256 = 3 ) ou seja teria que ter 3 marcações para o link sair balanceado de forma correta e equilibrada, correto ?
Se sim, poderia me ajudar a refazer essas minhas regras para ficar dessa forma, com as 3 marcações, pois pelo que entendi, tenho somente 2 hoje ?
minhas regras ta em anexo abaixo ..

Outra coisa, tem horas que fica dando servidor não encontrado nos clientes, tipo se a conexão estive-se caido, ou se estive-se sem link, será se tem haver com esse erro de marcação ?

Agradeço desde já ..

----------


## DSSS

> Pessoal, será se poderiam me dá uma luz nesse problema ?
> Já montei os 2 servidores ..
> só que revendo as configurações e lendo todos os post anteriores novamente, vi que a minha marcação tá errada, ou seja, como tenho 2 links de velocidades diferentes, eu deveria somar as velocidades e dividir pela menor, ou seja ( 512 + 256 = 768 / 256 = 3 ) ou seja teria que ter 3 marcações para o link sair balanceado de forma correta e equilibrada, correto ?
> Se sim, poderia me ajudar a refazer essas minhas regras para ficar dessa forma, com as 3 marcações, pois pelo que entendi, tenho somente 2 hoje ?
> minhas regras ta em anexo abaixo ..
> 
> Outra coisa, tem horas que fica dando servidor não encontrado nos clientes, tipo se a conexão estive-se caido, ou se estive-se sem link, será se tem haver com esse erro de marcação ?
> 
> Agradeço desde já ..


 
Olá amigo em primeiro lugar se vc estiver usando ADSL vc deve usar os modens em bridge, caso contrário teu sistema vai parar mesmo. Com relação a marcação vc deve fazer as três marcações sim, uma para link de 256 e duas para o link de 512. A unica coisa que vc deve editar nas suas regras é aumentar as marcações da chain prerouting em markconection. Só isso, o seu PCC deve funcionar legal. Agora tenta fazer mesmo errando, é a única maneira de aprender é tentando. Abraços

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Sem problema amigo, quando me referi a uma maquina, pode ser qualquer uma, PC ou RB.


Então. Em testes funcionou beleza. Agora estou pensando em como vou organizar as coisas na hora de colocar em produção. Veja bem: Estou fazendo o balanceamento com 1 link dedicado embratel de 2mb e 1 adsl 2 mb. Hoje o roteador do link dedicado, o modem adsl, o servidor mikrotik e o cabo que vem da RB que está na torre estão todos ligados num switch. Como agora vou adicionar um RB para receber os dois links e depois entregar o link já balanceado para o servidor mikrotik que roda pppoe eu tinha pensando em cada link chegar direto numa placa de rede do servidor mikrotik ao inves de ligar tudo no switch. Só que dai como eu vou fazer para poder configurar outras máquinas da rede com a faixa de IPs válidos do meu link embratel, já que este irá conversar somente com o servidor mikrotik?

Alguém sugere uma organização diferente da minha estrutura?

Agradeço muito quem puder ajudar.

----------


## exclusivenet

> Olá amigo em primeiro lugar se vc estiver usando ADSL vc deve usar os modens em bridge, caso contrário teu sistema vai parar mesmo. Com relação a marcação vc deve fazer as três marcações sim, uma para link de 256 e duas para o link de 512. A unica coisa que vc deve editar nas suas regras é aumentar as marcações da chain prerouting em markconection. Só isso, o seu PCC deve funcionar legal. Agora tenta fazer mesmo errando, é a única maneira de aprender é tentando. Abraços


Amigo DSSS, 
fiz as alterações aqui, pode verificar se é dessa forma que você falou ?
tá as regras abaixo:



```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=\
    Oi_UP_512 new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=\
    Oi_UP_256 new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_512_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_512 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_256_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_256 passthrough=yes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
    189.80.219.80/29 in-interface=Rede_Local
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
    189.80.16.80/29 in-interface=Rede_Local
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Rede_Local new-connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_256_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Rede_Local new-connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_512_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Rede_Local new-connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_512_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses:3/2
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_512_conn disabled=no in-interface=Rede_Local new-routing-mark=\
    to_Oi_UP_512 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
    Oi_UP_256_conn disabled=no in-interface=Rede_Local new-routing-mark=\
    to_Oi_UP_256 passthrough=yes
```

 
lColoquei 1 para o link de 256 e 2 para o de 512, outra coisa, tenho aqui esse servidor aí fazendo só o balance PCC, a saida do link desse aí, é a entrada do outro servidor, hotspot, to tendo problemas de pagina não pode ser exibida direto, tipo se a conexão estive-se caindo, você acredita que tem a ver com essas marcações aí ? o meu hotspot não uso brigde, você acha que pode tá interferindo também ?

Há, aqui uso 2 links dedicados da Oi, não é adsl não ..

Agradeço desde já

----------


## tiagomatias

> Tiago com both-address os videos do terra aqui tão normal sem precisar tirar do balance, inclusive o Bradesco. Será que este tipo de problema de variar de um link (operadora) para o outro?


Acredito q não DSS, pq todos os clientes que já fiz esse load PCC tiveram problemas com bradesco e videos do tv terra e globo.com. E são de lugares diferentes e links totalmente diferentes.

----------


## exclusivenet

amigos, outra coisa que também estive observando é o tanto de conexões ICMP, que estaá aparecendo nas CONNECTIONS, esse servidor do Balance PCC, tem somente as regras do balance, seriá o ideal, aplicar as regras de firewall, para bloquear parte desse trafego ICMP, que nao seja o basico (ping, tracerourte, pmtud ) ?

----------


## DSSS

> Acredito q não DSS, pq todos os clientes que já fiz esse load PCC tiveram problemas com bradesco e videos do tv terra e globo.com. E são de lugares diferentes e links totalmente diferentes.


 
Interessante, mas aqui nao acontece.

----------


## DSSS

> Amigo DSSS, 
> fiz as alterações aqui, pode verificar se é dessa forma que você falou ?
> tá as regras abaixo:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=\
> ...


A divisao esta ok. Agora tente fazer sua marcacao no preroutin por interface! Mas aparentemente esta tudo ok.

----------


## exclusivenet

> Agora tente fazer sua marcacao no preroutin por interface!


amigo, não entendi essa parte do comentario ..
Seria essas duas da ação ( accept ) ???

----------


## DSSS

> amigo, não entendi essa parte do comentario ..
> Seria essas duas da ação ( accept ) ???



Olhe o texto em negrito, vc esta marcando por IP e não por interface. Meu PCC roda tranquilo marcando a interface, o se método é como o how to que esta no WIki da Mikrotik. Esta correto! mas como seu conexão esta caindo tente usar o método de marcação por interface. Tem outro post aqui ensinando a fazer dessa maneira.

abraços

----------


## renatocostas

só acompanhando...

----------


## exclusivenet

amigos .., 
seguinte, verifiquei aqui hoje toda a minha rede, parte de estrutura, cabos, swithcs, conectores ..
e tá ok .., mas esse problema persiste, vou postar a imagem abaixo, para vocês ver se já passaram por algo parecido.
O balanceamento ao meu ver tá funcionando beleza ..
aí abaixo tem as figuras dos 2 servidores, o do balance, pinga no site do uol por exemplo, beleza, sem perdas, funcionando tranquilo, já o do hotspot que fica depois do balance (recebe o link do balance), as vezes fica dando problema de pagina não pode ser exibida, então abrir o teminal e fui testar pelo ping e deu a msg de erro, pensei que poderia ser problema de dns, mas os dns dos 2 são os mesmos, e o do balance funciona beleza ..,..

figura no anexo abaixo ..

Antes de tentar colocar o balance, eu tinha 1 servidor para cada link e dividia os clientes por servidores, só que ficava muito ruim de administrar, achar cliente num servidor, olhar se ta no outro, então depois de fazer um curso pela MD Brasil, vi esse negocio do balance PCC e me interessei bastante, mas confesso que to ficando doido e esse negocio não funciona  :Frown: 

Agradeço a todos que estão me ajudando na resolução desse problema ..

----------


## tiagomatias

> amigos .., 
> seguinte, verifiquei aqui hoje toda a minha rede, parte de estrutura, cabos, swithcs, conectores ..
> e tá ok .., mas esse problema persiste, vou postar a imagem abaixo, para vocês ver se já passaram por algo parecido.
> O balanceamento ao meu ver tá funcionando beleza ..
> aí abaixo tem as figuras dos 2 servidores, o do balance, pinga no site do uol por exemplo, beleza, sem perdas, funcionando tranquilo, já o do hotspot que fica depois do balance (recebe o link do balance), as vezes fica dando problema de pagina não pode ser exibida, então abrir o teminal e fui testar pelo ping e deu a msg de erro, pensei que poderia ser problema de dns, mas os dns dos 2 são os mesmos, e o do balance funciona beleza ..,..
> 
> figura no anexo abaixo ..
> 
> Antes de tentar colocar o balance, eu tinha 1 servidor para cada link e dividia os clientes por servidores, só que ficava muito ruim de administrar, achar cliente num servidor, olhar se ta no outro, então depois de fazer um curso pela MD Brasil, vi esse negocio do balance PCC e me interessei bastante, mas confesso que to ficando doido e esse negocio não funciona 
> ...


opa amigo. seguinte:

1 - seu balanceamento PCC tem regras de firewall alem das do mangle ? se tiver desative e teste.
2 - no servidor mikrotik que gerencia os clientes, mude o DNS para ver se é isso.
3 - no seu balanceamento vc tem dois links um de 512k e 256k o problema de expiração de paginas pode ser dois, um é estar usando a opção both-address and ports, mas n é o seu caso, o outro é seu links estar no gargalo, no caso sendo todo usado, e com isso te da problemas de expiração de pagina sim, como tmb voltar mensagens msn, etc.
4 - teste o ping entre o servidor "loadbalaced" e servidor "mikrotik clientes"

Responda para gente o q perguntei acima para podermos analisar

----------


## exclusivenet

> opa amigo. seguinte:
> 
> 1 - seu balanceamento PCC tem regras de firewall alem das do mangle ? se tiver desative e teste.
> No balance não tem regras de firewall não, somente as regras do balance ..
> 2 - no servidor mikrotik que gerencia os clientes, mude o DNS para ver se é isso.
> Fiz esse teste, usei tanto os dns da Oi (operadora) quanto do OpenDNS ..e o problema persisti
> 3 - no seu balanceamento vc tem dois links um de 512k e 256k o problema de expiração de paginas pode ser dois, um é estar usando a opção both-address and ports, mas n é o seu caso, o outro é seu links estar no gargalo, no caso sendo todo usado, e com isso te da problemas de expiração de pagina sim, como tmb voltar mensagens msn, etc.
> Acho que o problema pode ser esse gargalo no link então, só que eu resolvi fazer o balance, pelo seguinte motivo, antes do balance, eu usava esses 2 links em servidores separados, sendo que o de 512, ficava na faixa de 25 a 30 usuarios simultaneos, sendo que nossos clientes estão setados a 70k de download e 40k de upload, e o de 256, tinha a faixa de 20 a 25 online, setados com essas mesmas velocidades 70 down e 40up., só que esse link de 256 ficava parte da tarde e noite ociosos, então resolvi fazer o balance para aproveitar essa ociosidade dele e desafogar um pouco o de 512, mas hoje com os 2 links balanceados tive observando que com 30 usuarios simultaneos, já começa a dar esse problema .., depois que fiz essa imagem do anexo do topico anterior, desliguei toda a rede , e fui liberando por parte, até chegar nesse numero de usuarios que voltou a apresentar o problema. Diante dessa situação, poderiamos dizer que se fizer um servidor de cache, resolveria a minha situação ???
> 
> ...


Agradeço a você thiago , ao DSSS e a todos que estão me ajudando nessa luta ..

----------


## tiagomatias

> Agradeço a você thiago , ao DSSS e a todos que estão me ajudando nessa luta ..


Certo, acredito q chegamos a uma conclusão, o PCC funcionando perfeito e o seu problema é falta de link.
O servidor squid/proxy vai te ajudar sim, as com o tempo, pq logo de cara ele vai estar zerado, mas com uns 15 dias vc vai sentir uma melhoria.

abraços

----------


## exclusivenet

Chego então ao fim desse tópico, com as conclusões que graças a ajuda dos amigos, consegui fazer o balance funcionar, e realmente o meu problema deve ser esse que você citou, falta de link, no meu entender com o balance eu iria melhorar, mas acredito que seu eu manter os servidores separados, e tentar colocar por exemplo o proxy no que tiver mais "gargalo", terei uma melhora na minha rede, até que a Oi resolva liberar upgrade dos meus links, pois estou tentando a tempos e não consigo, viver no interior e mexer com tecnologia é complicado ..
temos hoje esses 2 links um de 256 e outro de 512 e pagamos a bagatela de 4.600,00 e o pior de tudo e que não conseguimos ampliar o link, e a cidade está se desenvolvendo, cada dia + clientes compram computadores e querem internet  :Frown:  , o concorrente que eu tinha , tinha um link de 128k da Oi, e não conseguiu sobreviver, pois o que arrecada com os seus clientes nao pagavam o link.
então tenho uma lista grande de clientes em espera e eu procurando soluções para poder agregar esses clientes, novamente achei que com o balance iria ser a solução.

No mais, volto a agradecer a todos por me ajudar nessa jornada, hoje faz 12 dias que estou com dedicação total a esse trabalho "balance" (12 dias topado, dia e noite), com poucas horas de descanço e chego a conclusão que realmente aprendi com os amigos do forum, mas infelizmente fiquei preso as limitações da Operadora a minha cidade.

Att
Helder Cavalcante

----------


## froyer

> Chego então ao fim desse tópico, com as conclusões que graças a ajuda dos amigos, consegui fazer o balance funcionar, e realmente o meu problema deve ser esse que você citou, falta de link, no meu entender com o balance eu iria melhorar, mas acredito que seu eu manter os servidores separados, e tentar colocar por exemplo o proxy no que tiver mais "gargalo", terei uma melhora na minha rede, até que a Oi resolva liberar upgrade dos meus links, pois estou tentando a tempos e não consigo, viver no interior e mexer com tecnologia é complicado ..
> temos hoje esses 2 links um de 256 e outro de 512 e pagamos a bagatela de 4.600,00 e o pior de tudo e que não conseguimos ampliar o link, e a cidade está se desenvolvendo, cada dia + clientes compram computadores e querem internet  , o concorrente que eu tinha , tinha um link de 128k da Oi, e não conseguiu sobreviver, pois o que arrecada com os seus clientes nao pagavam o link.
> então tenho uma lista grande de clientes em espera e eu procurando soluções para poder agregar esses clientes, novamente achei que com o balance iria ser a solução.
> 
> No mais, volto a agradecer a todos por me ajudar nessa jornada, hoje faz 12 dias que estou com dedicação total a esse trabalho "balance" (12 dias topado, dia e noite), com poucas horas de descanço e chego a conclusão que realmente aprendi com os amigos do forum, mas infelizmente fiquei preso as limitações da Operadora a minha cidade.
> 
> Att
> Helder Cavalcante


Será que nao eh um problema de limitação no numero de conexões simultaneas?

----------


## exclusivenet

> Será que nao eh um problema de limitação no numero de conexões simultaneas?


 como assim ??

----------


## tiagomatias

> Chego então ao fim desse tópico, com as conclusões que graças a ajuda dos amigos, consegui fazer o balance funcionar, e realmente o meu problema deve ser esse que você citou, falta de link, no meu entender com o balance eu iria melhorar, mas acredito que seu eu manter os servidores separados, e tentar colocar por exemplo o proxy no que tiver mais "gargalo", terei uma melhora na minha rede, até que a Oi resolva liberar upgrade dos meus links, pois estou tentando a tempos e não consigo, viver no interior e mexer com tecnologia é complicado ..
> temos hoje esses 2 links um de 256 e outro de 512 e pagamos a bagatela de 4.600,00 e o pior de tudo e que não conseguimos ampliar o link, e a cidade está se desenvolvendo, cada dia + clientes compram computadores e querem internet  , o concorrente que eu tinha , tinha um link de 128k da Oi, e não conseguiu sobreviver, pois o que arrecada com os seus clientes nao pagavam o link.
> então tenho uma lista grande de clientes em espera e eu procurando soluções para poder agregar esses clientes, novamente achei que com o balance iria ser a solução.
> 
> No mais, volto a agradecer a todos por me ajudar nessa jornada, hoje faz 12 dias que estou com dedicação total a esse trabalho "balance" (12 dias topado, dia e noite), com poucas horas de descanço e chego a conclusão que realmente aprendi com os amigos do forum, mas infelizmente fiquei preso as limitações da Operadora a minha cidade.
> 
> Att
> Helder Cavalcante


É amigo, é complicado....
infelizmente ainda existe inumeras cidades nesse nosso grande Pais que ainda esta engatinhado quando se fala em tecnologia e telecomunicações, e infelizmente ficamos nas mãos das grandes teles.
O q vc pode tentar ai sera primeiro montar mesmo um servidor de squid bem montado, quem sabe rodar o videocache ou thundercache e alguém do forum poder te enviar em DVD ou HD mesmo o q tiver de videos e atualizações de windows-update etc para vc não precisar baixar eles tudo de novo. Por exemplo tenho de videos do youtube, redtube, etc 1T lotado de video. Para mim aqui ajuda bastante q tenho 32MB de link PPP agora imagina vc q tem essses meros 512 e 256k. outra coisa q vc pode fazer se eu fosse vc extinguir-se o uso de P2P na sua rede, limitaria o numero de conexões dos seus clientes para no máxmo 15 conexões, etc. E volto a dizer investiria em uma maquina boa somente para cache com 4 ou 8G de memoria, 1 HD para sistema, 1 HD para cache de arquivos normais do squid, e 1 HD de 1T para os videos que te falei. Ai sim vc veria q melhoraria em muito sua net.

Mas infelizmente ainda n seria a solução, mas pelo menos poderia respirar por mais um tempo.

abraços e boa noite

----------


## xthiagolx

Bom Dia pessoal, estou com um problema relatado em outro post, com o Proxy squid em conjunto com o PCC, segue o link do post


https://under-linux.org/f131343-pcc-...-14#post439216


Agradeço des de Ja!!!

----------


## ricardomarquess

Tava lendo o topico e vi que é possivel deixar os modens em bridge e que em /ip firewall mangle tem que fazer algumas mudaça, minha duvida e em /ip route como deve ficar???.
Aqui tenho 3adsl de 2.5m queria deixar os 3 em bridge.
Se alguem puder ajudar.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Tava lendo o topico e vi que é possivel deixar os modens em bridge e que em /ip firewall mangle tem que fazer algumas mudaça, minha duvida e em /ip route como deve ficar???.
> Aqui tenho 3adsl de 2.5m queria deixar os 3 em bridge.
> Se alguem puder ajudar.


coloc como GW a interface do PPPoE

----------


## ricardomarquess

Thiago, 
Atualmente ta configurado conforme ao arquivo em anexo, mas tou com alguns problema com os modens roteado, como falei anterior vi que e possivel usar os modens em bridge se vc puder me falar o que preciso mudar para que o load funcione com os 3 modem em bridge.

Obrigado.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Thiago, 
> Atualmente ta configurado conforme ao arquivo em anexo, mas tou com alguns problema com os modens roteado, como falei anterior vi que e possivel usar os modens em bridge se vc puder me falar o que preciso mudar para que o load funcione com os 3 modem em bridge.
> 
> Obrigado.


Amigo, simples, basta configurar os modem em modo bridge, e criar discadores PPPoE para discar cada modem, logo as suas mudanças é apenas mudar em /ip firewall mangle e /ip route o nome das interfaces n é mais as interfaces ethernet e sim as PPPoE.

Se n me engano tem um topico do CATV que explica como fazer os modem em bridge e colocar o mikrotik para discar o adsl

----------


## thiagotgc

Amigos aqui vai minha solução para forçar a saida de determinadas portas por apenas UM LINK

/ip firewall mangle




> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="FORCAR SAIDA LINK1" disabled=no new-routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link1 passthrough=no protocol=tcp \
> src-address=10.1.1.0/29
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="FORCAR SAIDA LINK2" disabled=no dst-port=443 new-routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link2 passthrough=no protocol=\
> tcp src-address=10.1.1.0/29
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=3389 new-routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link2 passthrough=no protocol=tcp src-address=\
> 10.1.1.0/29
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=80 new-routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link2 passthrough=no protocol=tcp src-address=\
> 10.1.1.0/29


/ip route



> add comment="FORCAR SAIDA LINK2" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link2 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="FORCAR SAIDA LINK1" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link1 scope=30 target-scope=\
> 10




Aonde xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx é o Gateway do seu LINK1 e yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy é o LINK2

Abraços

----------


## impar

Caros colegas sou usuário do forum ha algum tempo mas na maioria das vezes para consultas apenas, mas chegou a minha hora de pedir HELP também.

Minha necessidade é a seguinte

Link 1 -----\ ______________/ ---- Rede 1 (192.168.0.0/24)
Link 2 ------> MKT Controler< ----- Rede 2 (192.168.1.0/24)
Link 3 -----/ ______________\ ---- Rede 3 (192.168.2.0/24)

Sendo que cada link mencionado já se encontram roteado na mesma rede correspondente como ex:

Link 1 (192.168.0.1 ) na Rede 1 (192.168.0.0/24)

Em linhas gerais é o seguinte gostaria de usar a "facinante" solução PCC nos meus links mas disponibilizar todos para as 3 redes, seguindo os wiki e tutoriais situados aqui no forum e no da Mikrotik não alcancei de fazer as configurações necessarias para a minha necessidade.

Conto com a compreensão de todos e apoio

*** Obs: Estou usando Router OS 4.1 Level 5

Alessandro Dias

----------


## tiagomatias

> Caros colegas sou usuário do forum ha algum tempo mas na maioria das vezes para consultas apenas, mas chegou a minha hora de pedir HELP também.
> 
> Minha necessidade é a seguinte
> 
> Link 1 -----\ / ---- Rede 1 (192.168.0.0/24)
> Link 2 ------> MKT Controler< ----- Rede 2 (192.168.1.0/24)
> Link 3 -----/ \ ---- Rede 3 (192.168.2.0/24)
> 
> Sendo que cada link mencionado já se encontram roteado na mesma rede correspondente como ex:
> ...


melhor postar os script para podermos analisar

----------


## thiagotgc

*impar* poste suas configs de /ip route ; /ip firewall mangle para que possamos ver...

----------


## impar

Segue regras solicitadas ... peguei da maneira que ta no AP-PC com MK 4.1 Level 5

Desde já agradeço

ip-firewall-mangle.txt

ip-firewall-nat.txt

ip-route.txt

Acrescentando mais informações:

Uso o The Dude para monitoramento completo da minha rede e nele verifico que até tem um consumo nos outros links (Link1 e Link3) mas o consumpo não fica dividido e o Link 2 chega a estourar

----------


## impar

Caro colegas 

Ainda estou no aguardo de uma ajuda dos experts em pcc será que tem algum filho de Deus para me ajudar


Alessandro Dias

----------


## tcomweb

Help-me

Fiz um Balance de 3 links com uma RB 450 cada link com 2 MB todos ips validos da mesma operadora.. usando a receita de bolo que o tiagomatias mandou aew para todos..

entao meu problema é o seguinte:

RB 450 faz o balance manda para um servidor mikrotik onde tenho controde de clientes, proxy paralelo, hotspot pppoe e etc .

fiz o dst-nat da RB 450 para o servidor mk

segui a dica de fazer a regra do mangle forçando sair pelo link defaut

adicionando em mangle e routes as devidas regras...
deu certo de fora consegui entrar no server mk.. porem. o balance para de funcionar todo o trafego sai pelo link defaut... os outros links ficam sem uso... desabilitado a regra no mangle que força sair pelo link defaut.. tudo volta a funcionar normal mas perco acesso.

----------


## Mirandapb

> Olá amigo em primeiro lugar se vc estiver usando ADSL vc deve usar os modens em bridge, caso contrário teu sistema vai parar mesmo. Com relação a marcação vc deve fazer as três marcações sim, uma para link de 256 e duas para o link de 512. A unica coisa que vc deve editar nas suas regras é aumentar as marcações da chain prerouting em markconection. Só isso, o seu PCC deve funcionar legal. Agora tenta fazer mesmo errando, é a única maneira de aprender é tentando. Abraços


Não entendi do sistema parar caso os modens estejam roteados, pois nesse outro post: https://under-linux.org/f131343-pcc-...links-por-m4d3, é inciado, mostrando exemplos com 3 modens roteados sem nenhuma restrição referente a ADSL.

----------


## juliocfs

> sim, vai ter de usar o masquerade no mk do meio tbm!!
> a questão do link aqui, fiz um com 5 links, se um deles cai, funciona normal, agora não sei te dizer com certeza, se com 2 links acontece a mesma coisa!


 poderia passar a regras de masquerade estou com essa dificuldade.

----------


## megalink

Ola amigo.... tudo bem... primeiramente gostaria de parabeniza-lo pelo topico e informar que funciona perfeitamente esse tipo de balanceamento... no entanto estou num mato sem cachorro...rsrsrs


minha topologia esta dessa forma


link1----\
link2---->> RB450g (pcc - balanceando) ---> RB1000 (fazendo controle dos cliente e QOS)
link3----/ 


fiz o pcc em uma rb450g balanceando 3 link ambos os modens em bridge....

direcionei um ip Fazendo Nat para o mikrotik e pronto... tudo funcionando blz....

Mas quando cheguei em casa eu não coseguia mais acessar a RB1000 porque os ips validos estão todos no balanceamento na rb450G...

Para que fique mais facil esta assim meus ips

Link1 -200.100.50.132 - ip valido telefonica (somente 1 ip)
link2 - 201.91.222.100 - ip valido telefonica (esse eu tenho mais 3 ips validos sobrando)
link3 - 200.100.40.132 - ip valido telefonica (somente 1 ip)

Na saida para a rb1000 eu criei um ip 10.5.10.1/24 fazendo nat

Então na logica eu nunca vou conseguir acessar minha rb1000 externamente por esse ip

Gostaria de saber como eu faço pra eu conseguir passar um ip valido para a rb1000 e se eu pegar 1 ip do link dois direcionando ele para a rb1000 não vou ter problema no balanceamento

Obrigado e aguardo seu retorno

----------


## Mirandapb

ja viu esse topico? https://under-linux.org/f132878-nao-...em-quer-ajudar, talvez isso possa te dá uma luz.

----------


## brunophsp

amigos resulmindo esse sistema ppc ele manda 
conexao1>link1
conexao2>link2
conexao3>link1
conexao4>link2

ou 

cliente1>link1
cliente2>link2
cliente3>link1
cliente4>link2

?

----------


## Mirandapb

Pelas explicações ja citadas, balanceia por conexões e não por grupos de clientes. Isso é meu entendimento. E voce pode modificar(dividir) o peso de cada link de acordo com suas necessidades, ou seja soma dos links dividido por o de menor valor=nº de contadores.

----------


## numlock

> ?


PCC ou per connection queue ou fila por conexão entendeu?

----------


## vipnet

> Chego então ao fim desse tópico, com as conclusões que graças a ajuda dos amigos, consegui fazer o balance funcionar, e realmente o meu problema deve ser esse que você citou, falta de link, no meu entender com o balance eu iria melhorar, mas acredito que seu eu manter os servidores separados, e tentar colocar por exemplo o proxy no que tiver mais "gargalo", terei uma melhora na minha rede, até que a Oi resolva liberar upgrade dos meus links, pois estou tentando a tempos e não consigo, viver no interior e mexer com tecnologia é complicado ..
> temos hoje esses 2 links um de 256 e outro de 512 e pagamos a bagatela de 4.600,00 e o pior de tudo e que não conseguimos ampliar o link, e a cidade está se desenvolvendo, cada dia + clientes compram computadores e querem internet  , o concorrente que eu tinha , tinha um link de 128k da Oi, e não conseguiu sobreviver, pois o que arrecada com os seus clientes nao pagavam o link.
> então tenho uma lista grande de clientes em espera e eu procurando soluções para poder agregar esses clientes, novamente achei que com o balance iria ser a solução.
> 
> No mais, volto a agradecer a todos por me ajudar nessa jornada, hoje faz 12 dias que estou com dedicação total a esse trabalho "balance" (12 dias topado, dia e noite), com poucas horas de descanço e chego a conclusão que realmente aprendi com os amigos do forum, mas infelizmente fiquei preso as limitações da Operadora a minha cidade.
> 
> Att
> Helder Cavalcante




Você conhece internet via satélite unidirecional? Resolve o seu problema. No Brasil é representado pela Bellfort Systems... (Ragio) Ragio - Internet por Satelite

Visite o site. 

Abraços.

----------


## vipnet

Olá a todos.

Fiz o balanceamento aqui, deu tudo certo. Divisão dos pacotes de forma semelhante. Até aí tudo bem, mas quando ativo o web-proxy (na mesma máquina) ele está passando pela rota default e não pelo load balance. Isso é normal? no caso terei que usar proxy em paralelo?

----------


## rogeriodj

> Olá a todos.
> 
> Fiz o balanceamento aqui, deu tudo certo. Divisão dos pacotes de forma semelhante. Até aí tudo bem, mas quando ativo o web-proxy (na mesma máquina) ele está passando pela rota default e não pelo load balance. Isso é normal? no caso terei que usar proxy em paralelo?


Quando se faz esse balaceamento vc deve deixar uma maquina exclusiva para o PCC!!

----------


## vie190

=boa noite unders....

=tenho pouco conhecimento com mk e tenho um provedor funcionando ja bom tempo com esta configuração abaixo...
=funciona perfeito com arp,queue,web e cache,,,,
=veja por favor alguem que ja usou algo parecido e como fazer para melhorar,pois atualmente são 3 pcmk e 1 gerenciador ,4 pc ligado,.,.

t
link1 192.xxx.xxx.xx 4mb------pcmk xxx.xxx.2.1 ----- o
link2 189.xxx.xxx.xx 4mb------pcmk xxx.xxx.3.1------ r wireles=======
link3 187.xxx.xxx.xx 2mb------pcmk xxx.xxx.4.1------ r
e


==estou mudando para pcc,pois li todo este topico e parece promissor e o fim de tantos pcs ligado..
==como tenho pouca experiencia com mk,tenho este projeto e não sei se funciona ou como termina-lo,,,,veja exemplo 

==comprei a licensa 4.2,instalei em 1 p4 , 3.0 , hd 80gb , 1mb memoria ddr1 montei o script de acordo com tuto do forum,,
==como ficaria a configuração,pois não tem como parar a rede e ficar fazendo teste,.,


t
link1 192.xxx.xxx.xx 4mb------ o
link2 189.xxx.xxx.xx 4mb------pcc-- ip ???--ip? pcmk r ??? wireles=======
link3 187.xxx.xxx.xx 2mb------ r
e

==minhas duvidas são com relação as configurações..
==como fica os ip de entrada do pcmk ?
==visto que ja foi balanceado pelo pcc (tem de ter no pcmk as configuração semelhante a de hj ip e gateway ) ou so arp e queue ?
== o web proxy será feito no pcmk certo?

gostaria da ajuda de quem ja passou por esta situação e ver como foi resolvido..,

----------


## vie190

sera que ninguem ja passou por este problema e pode me ajudar ???

ja fiz o pcc ,ta rodando legal

é que tenho 3 red de clientes com faixa diferente 2.1 , 3.1 e 4.1 com 3 serv pc mk rodando e não sei como resolver

sera que ter de ir na casa de cada cliente e trocar o ip ???
pois ja tentei varias maneiras e não da certo..

ajudem,,,,,

----------


## tonrox

implementei o load balance por pcc em uma rb 493ah aqui ficou filé, porem nao estou conseguindo mais acessar as paginas de configs dos modens, ja quebrei a cabeça aqui mais nao descobri o pq



lembrando que utilizo hotspot como servidor principal e depois uma rb 493 ah fazendo o pcc.

desse servidor hotspot eu consigo pingar ate a interface que esta ligada ao modem, porem os modens nao.
desde ja grato

----------


## vie190

amigo,por favor ,,,,,gostaria de sua ajuda,,pois vc diz que ta funcionando perfeito 
,pois ja reli este topico 4 x desde o inicio,,3 x o foro internacional e vi muintos colegas com meu problema tambem,e nenhum posto como foi resolvido,ja refiz a configuração pcc 4 vezes e sempre ta o mesmo problema ,os link trabalha por igual por algum tempo e vai diminuindo a carga ficando sempre o link 1 sobrecarregado,,quando retira o cabo do link 1 o 2 assume ,colocando novamente o cabo do link eles trabalha por 10 minutos por igual e vai baxando carga do 2 até zera,,,ja sobrecarreguei pra ver se ta saindo pelos demail e não ta fica faltando link;.;.

minha red ta assim,,

link 4mb adsl-------------
link 4mb ip fixo----------- pc p4 3.0 com pcc 4.2 fazendo controle de clientes por arp e queue--link 2mb dedicado--------

somente 1 computador fazendo balance, queue,arp com programa 4.2;;

por favor passa pra mim onde estou errando

----------


## Briza

> amigo,por favor ,,,,,gostaria de sua ajuda,,pois vc diz que ta funcionando perfeito 
> ,pois ja reli este topico 4 x desde o inicio,,3 x o foro internacional e vi muintos colegas com meu problema tambem,e nenhum posto como foi resolvido,ja refiz a configuração pcc 4 vezes e sempre ta o mesmo problema ,os link trabalha por igual por algum tempo e vai diminuindo a carga ficando sempre o link 1 sobrecarregado,,quando retira o cabo do link 1 o 2 assume ,colocando novamente o cabo do link eles trabalha por 10 minutos por igual e vai baxando carga do 2 até zera,,,ja sobrecarreguei pra ver se ta saindo pelos demail e não ta fica faltando link;.;.
> 
> minha red ta assim,,
> 
> link 4mb adsl-------------
> link 4mb ip fixo----------- pc p4 3.0 com pcc 4.2 fazendo controle de clientes por arp e queue--link 2mb dedicado--------
> 
> somente 1 computador fazendo balance, queue,arp com programa 4.2;;
> ...


 
Rapaz vc usa a versao 4.0 do mk se sim nao use esta versao e sim a 2.38 a unica que funciona bem com pcc a versao 4.0 é voltada para as redes N.... nem na versao 3.30 o pcc funciona direito.

----------


## rogeriodj

> amigo,por favor ,,,,,gostaria de sua ajuda,,pois vc diz que ta funcionando perfeito 
> ,pois ja reli este topico 4 x desde o inicio,,3 x o foro internacional e vi muintos colegas com meu problema tambem,e nenhum posto como foi resolvido,ja refiz a configuração pcc 4 vezes e sempre ta o mesmo problema ,os link trabalha por igual por algum tempo e vai diminuindo a carga ficando sempre o link 1 sobrecarregado,,quando retira o cabo do link 1 o 2 assume ,colocando novamente o cabo do link eles trabalha por 10 minutos por igual e vai baxando carga do 2 até zera,,,ja sobrecarreguei pra ver se ta saindo pelos demail e não ta fica faltando link;.;.
> 
> minha red ta assim,,
> 
> link 4mb adsl-------------
> link 4mb ip fixo----------- pc p4 3.0 com pcc 4.2 fazendo controle de clientes por arp e queue--link 2mb dedicado--------
> 
> somente 1 computador fazendo balance, queue,arp com programa 4.2;;
> ...


Amigo o seu problema, é que tem de ter uma maquina exclusiva para PCC, como vc disse vc ta fazendo o controle na mesma maquina, ai num vai fucionar mesmo, coloque uma maquina so pra fazer o PCC e outra pra controlar os clientes.

Ps. Aqui eu uso o MK 4.3 e ta perfeito!

----------


## vie190

> Rapaz vc usa a versao 4.0 do mk se sim nao use esta versao e sim a 2.38 a unica que funciona bem com pcc a versao 4.0 é voltada para as redes N.... nem na versao 3.30 o pcc funciona direito.


 =====================tentei ate mesmo mudar de versao para ver se resolvia,,mais o problema era com arp e queue que apos ser retirado e ser feito em outra macna ficou 10

----------


## vie190

> Amigo o seu problema, é que tem de ter uma maquina exclusiva para PCC, como vc disse vc ta fazendo o controle na mesma maquina, ai num vai fucionar mesmo, coloque uma maquina so pra fazer o PCC e outra pra controlar os clientes.
> 
> Ps. Aqui eu uso o MK 4.3 e ta perfeito!


--------rogerio te agradeço pela dica pois apos tirar queue e arp e passar em outro pc o pcc ficou nota 10

----------


## aprinou

ja usei em versoes 4.2 e 4.3 e roda normal, o pcc tb roda junto com pppoe e hotspot so é mais complicado fazer, eu prefiro sempre deixar esse serviço de balanceamento num hardware separado.

----------


## Não Registrado

tenho um link dedicado e um reforço (ADSL) como tria que fazer para aparecer apenas o ip do link dedicado no loadbalance pcc.

----------


## agrinfo

> Não entendi do sistema parar caso os modens estejam roteados, pois nesse outro post: https://under-linux.org/f131343-pcc-...links-por-m4d3, é inciado, mostrando exemplos com 3 modens roteados sem nenhuma restrição referente a ADSL.


É que os modens (principalmente os caseiros) não tem poder de processamento suficiente para tanto tráfego. Assim, o mais indicado é utilizá-los apenas como BRIDGE e deixar a parte pesada para o PC.

Abraço.

----------


## patrickmiranda

> Coloquei os modens em Bridge, só tive q lembrar de desmarcar o Default route, o resto foi só adaptar as interfaces no mangle. Vlw Tiago.
> 
> Não estava conseguindo acessar o meu MK principal pois qdo digitava o IP do link caia no meu MK com PCC. Consegui resolver e vou postar pois posso ajudar alguém com essa mesma dificuldade.
> A estrutura esta assim: 
> 02 ADSL 4Mb => MK com PCC => MK principal => Clientes.
> 
> 1º - Mudei a porta do meu Winbox do MK com PCC.
> IP -> Sevices
> Alterei a porta default do winbox para a 8290.
> ...


olha a regra que eu coloquei aqui para não presisar colocar o ip no address list: 

add action=add-src-to-address-list address-list=loopback address-list-timeout=1h chain=input comment=\
"tentando passar link" disabled=no dst-address=187.xxx.xxx.xxx dst-port=8200-8300 protocol=tcp

com ela eu conecto pelo endereço valodo e ele já poe no address list sempre tenho que conectar no load primeiro eu mantenho por 1 hora mas é opcional

----------


## leogoss

> Boa tarde cristianoduarte,
> esse balanceamento esta muito melhor doque os demais que a mikrotik tem hoje, mas com alguns problemas que devem ser corrigidos breve pela mikrotik, e um deles é os videos que as vezes tem q se precisar F5/Refresh para poder carregar o video principalmente do youtube.
> 
> o melhor lugar para poder acompanhar o andamento desse balanceamento veja no forum da mikrotik no seguinte endereço:
> >>>>> MikroTik RouterOS &bull; View topic - New firewall matcher PCC
> 
> mas vou postar os script q postei lá balanceando 7 link
> 
> 
> ...


Tentei fazer item a item deste seu export, so alterando minhas interfaces
Tenho 2 modens da virtua NET de 12Mb cada, todos usam dhcp cliente do MK.
Tenho um interface wlan1 onde distribuo para todos de casa, nao uso comercial, mas gostaria de aproveitar mais estes 2 links.
Segue minha configuracao que tive que desabilitar pois nao consigo navegar, mas consigo dar ping diretamento do terminal do mk.
Estranho que no mangle a linha out load DST nao estava contanto 0/0 porem como sou iniciante reparei depois de algum tempo que deveria colocar no address list a linha rede-interna com minha rede 192.168.0.0/25 so depois disto que comecou a contar, mas memso assim nao navegava no pc, porem a linha to_ether1 e to_ether2 nao sai do zero.
Nao sei mais o que fazer pois como falei estou estudando bastante sobre o mk, fui ao mum2009 em copa onde aprendi bastante, mas falta muitas milhas para alcancar voces.
Segue meu export



```
# dec/28/2009 21:20:53 by RouterOS 4.4
 
#
/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="out load DST" disabled=yes \
    dst-address-list=rede-interna in-interface=wlan1
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether1_conn connection-state=\
    new disabled=yes in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=ether1_conn \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether2_conn connection-state=\
    new disabled=yes in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether1 connection-mark=\
    ether1_conn connection-state=new disabled=yes new-routing-mark=to_ether1 \
    passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether2 connection-mark=\
    ether2_conn connection-state=new disabled=yes new-routing-mark=to_ether2 \
    passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether1_conn disabled=yes \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=wlan1 new-connection-mark=\
    ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses-and-ports:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether2_conn disabled=yes \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=wlan1 new-connection-mark=\
    ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses-and-ports:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether1 connection-mark=\
    ether1_conn disabled=yes in-interface=wlan1 new-routing-mark=to_ether1 \
    passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether2 connection-mark=\
    ether2_conn disabled=yes in-interface=wlan1 new-routing-mark=to_ether2 \
    passthrough=no
 
________________________________________________________________________________
 
/ip firewall address-list
add address=192.168.0.0/25 comment="" disabled=yes list=rede-interna
 
_________________________________________________________________________________
 
 
/ip firewall filter
add action=tarpit chain=input comment="" disabled=no dst-port=21-23 protocol=\
    tcp
add action=accept chain=forward comment="Rede interna" disabled=no \
    src-address=192.168.0.0/25
add action=accept chain=forward comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
    192.168.0.0/25
add action=drop chain=forward comment=Exclusao disabled=no
 
 
_________________________________________________________________________
 
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=yes out-interface=\
    ether1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=yes out-interface=\
    ether2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no
 
________________________________________________________________________________
 
/ip route
add comment=link1 disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
    ether1 routing-mark=to_ether1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=link2 disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
    ether2 routing-mark=to_ether2 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

 
Desculpa pelo texto longo.
Abracao a todos

----------


## wesleydialmeida

Caros amigos, estou tentando fazer um pcc com dois links iguais de 1m/500k, uso um modem 500g e 500t ambos roteados que jogam para uma rb 450 3.30 so para esse balance, porem a carga esta saindo apenas por um link , o outro so funciona quando desativo o primeiro, pelo que sei o pcc balanceia de forma por igual , porem ja fiz as regras pelo pcc do wiki e nada, agora estou tentando pelo do m4d3 e ainda nao consigui resolver esse problema, peço ajuda do colegas pois ja revisei todas as regras varias vezes e nada de dar certo, abaixo posto minhas regras. obrigado.


ether 3 - cliente
ether 4 - modem 1
ether 5 - modem 2

/ip address

add address=172.2.10.2/24 broadcast=172.2.10.255 comment="MODEM 1" disabled=\
no interface=ether4 network=172.2.10.0

add address=172.3.10.2/24 broadcast=172.3.10.255 comment="MODEM 2" disabled=\
no interface=ether5 network=172.3.10.0

add address=172.1.10.1/24 broadcast=172.1.10.255 comment="CLIENTE" \
disabled=no interface=ether3 network=172.1.10.0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/ip firewall mangle

add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Sem Balance" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=Sem_Balance in-interface=ether3

add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-connection-mark=modem1_conn \
passthrough=yes

add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-connection-mark=modem2_conn \
passthrough=yes

add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=modem1_conn \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_modem1 passthrough=no

add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=modem2_conn \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_modem2 passthrough=no

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=local in-interface=ether3 new-connection-mark=\
modem1_conn1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:2/0

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=local in-interface=ether3 new-connection-mark=\
modem2_conn2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:2/1

add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
modem1_conn1 disabled=no in-interface=ether3 new-routing-mark=to1_modem1 \
passthrough=no

add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
modem2_conn2 disabled=no in-interface=ether3 new-routing-mark=to2_modem2 \
passthrough=no

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/ip route

add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
172.3.10.1 routing-mark=to_modem2 scope=30 target-scope=10

add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=172.2.10.1 scope=30 target-scope=10

add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
172.2.10.1 routing-mark=to_modem1 scope=30 target-scope=10

add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=172.3.10.1 scope=30 target-scope=10

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/ip firewall nat

add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
ether4

add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
ether5

----------


## vie190

eu estava com mesmo problema ,,,
e apos rever todas as regras com muito cuidado e atenção ( e tinha erros de configuração ) no meu caso resolveu assim ,
,na quarta regra no ip,firewal,mangle,no extra adress tip local ticar a opção invert,,,apos ta perfeito com 3 link de 4 mb..
pode rever e persistir que da certo,,

----------


## wesleydialmeida

apos inumeras revisoes e testes com as regras do m4d3 e do wiki pcc ainda nao consegui, mas vou conseguir, mas ate la se alguem puder me dar essa luz agradeço.

----------


## iuredaluz

opa galera... estou usando as regras do M4D3, e tenho notado que o uso do pppoe-out1 ta maior que do pppoe-out2... e sempre que abro o Meu ip - Qual é o Meu IP? 74.86.20.154, ele amostra o ip do pppoe-out2... engraçado neh? poiseh...

Address-list:



> /ip firewall address-list
> add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment=\\\"Videos Globo.com\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=201.7.180.0/24 comment=\\\"\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment=\\\"\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment=\\\"Videos Terra\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment=\\\"\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance


Mangle:



> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=change-mss chain=forward comment=\\\"\\\" disabled=no new-mss=1360 out-interface=pppoe-out1 protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn tcp-mss=1453-65535
> add action=change-mss chain=forward comment=\\\"\\\" disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 new-mss=1360 protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn tcp-mss=1441-65535
> add action=change-mss chain=forward comment=\\\"\\\" disabled=no new-mss=1360 out-interface=pppoe-out2 protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn tcp-mss=1453-65535
> add action=change-mss chain=forward comment=\\\"\\\" disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out2 new-mss=1360 protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn tcp-mss=1441-65535
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\\\"\\\" connection-mark=Rota1 disabled=yes in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\\\"\\\" connection-mark=Rota2 disabled=yes in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=Rota2 passthrough=no
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment=\\\"SEM BALANCE\\\" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=\\\"\\\" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
> ...


NAT: 



> /ip firewall nat
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\"MASCARAMENTO PCC\\" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out1
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\"\\" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out2


Routes



> /ip firewall nat
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\"\\" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.254.254 out-interface=EthLinkA
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\"\\" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.1.1 out-interface=EthLinkB
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\"MASCARAMENTO PCC\\" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out1
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\"\\" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out2


Lembrando que sao 2 links de 1MB
Imagem em anexo
Anexo 8888

----------


## meinel

Bom dia,
otimo post...
fiz o bal. pcc e funcionou perfeito, no notebook. quando coloca ele no servidor ele nao pinga na rb750....

link 1 - 192.168.254.254
link 2 - 192.168.1.1

ip pcc rb 750 - 192.168.100.1

coloco no notebook
192.168.100.2
255.255.255.0
192.168.100.1
192.168.100.1

funciona o perfeito, pingo nos dois modens.
quanbdo coloco no servidor, nao vai por nada
ja fiz ip fixo, dhcp

uso o dns da google

se alguem puder ajudar

agradeço denovo pelo Post

----------


## willianrcn

Aproveitando o topico quero fazer uma pergunta pra voce Tiago.

Estou instalando 7 Links Dedicado de 2MB de uma operadora só (Telemar-Oi), ja tenho os roteadores cada um de 2 MB, são 7 roteadores saindo 2MB cada um, te pergunto se tem como fazer um Load em um PC ou RB entrando os 7Links e saindo uma interface ou seja um ip tipo 192.168.1.1/30 com 14MB?

Se tem e se não for pedir de mais gostaria que voce postasse as regras pra eu fazer aki.

Desde já Agradeço.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Aproveitando o topico quero fazer uma pergunta pra voce Tiago.
> 
> Estou instalando 7 Links Dedicado de 2MB de uma operadora só (Telemar-Oi), ja tenho os roteadores cada um de 2 MB, são 7 roteadores saindo 2MB cada um, te pergunto se tem como fazer um Load em um PC ou RB entrando os 7Links e saindo uma interface ou seja um ip tipo 192.168.1.1/30 com 14MB?
> 
> Se tem e se não for pedir de mais gostaria que voce postasse as regras pra eu fazer aki.
> 
> Desde já Agradeço.


Seguinte amigo,

o PCC ele não soma os links. No caso ele não pega 2MB+2MB e vai dar 4MB, e sim balancea a carga entre os links, fazendo com que o consumo seja dividido entre todos eles. Mas se caso um cliente seu fazer um download e pegar do link A por exemplo, o máximo que vai chegar a taxa de transferencia dele é em cima de um circuito de 2MB.
Existe uma forma de configurar para que some os links, mas mesmo assim vc terá q usar no cliente um gerenciador de download para dar a soma dos link, com por exemplo o orbit, download celerator "nem sei mais se existe esse" etc, mas fiz testes aqui e não gostei.

E para vc fazer o pcc com 7 links acredito q olhando bem as regras que tem aqui vc consegue.

abraços

----------


## wifiinternet

amigos quero utilizar o pcc para usar dois link dedicados antes do servidor quero usar uma rb750g com failover será que pega ? porque vai ficar tipo uma redundacia caso um link caia .

se alguem usa diga como funciona 

obrigado

----------


## ElonPJr

amigos me ajudem... naum consigo fazer o balancemento funcionar de nenhuma forma naum sei o que é

----------


## ElonPJr

minhas configurações são essas:

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=Local
/ip address add address=192.168.0.1/24 interface=Local 
/ip address add address=189.7.254.125/255.255.248.0 interface=wlan1
/ip address add address=189.35.164.207/255.255.248.0 interface=wlan2
/ip firewall mangle add chain=input in-interface=wlan1 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn
/ip firewall mangle add chain=input in-interface=wlan2 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan2_conn
/ip firewall mangle add chain=output connection-mark=wlan1_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan1
/ip firewall mangle add chain=output connection-mark=wlan2_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan2
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address=189.7.248.0/255.255.248.0 action=accept in-interface=Local 
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address=189.35.160.0/255.255.248.0 action=accept in-interface=Local 
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting connection-mark=wlan1_conn in-interface=Local action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan1
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting connection-mark=wlan2_conn in-interface=Local action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan2
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.7.248.1 routing-mark=to_wlan1 check-gateway=ping
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.35.160.1 routing-mark=to_wlan2 check-gateway=ping
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.7.248.1 distance=1 check-gateway=ping
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.35.160.1 distance=2 check-gateway=ping
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.0.0/24 comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no
/ip firewall nat add chain=srcnat out-interface=wlan1 action=masquerade
/ip firewall nat add chain=srcnat out-interface=wlan2 action=masquerade

----------


## ElonPJr

tenho dois links da net virtua cada um com um ip fixo dhcp. Me ajudem por favor....desde ja obrigado

----------


## ElonPJr

na minha outra rb com 03 links é assim mais de todo jeito so sai por um link...


/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=Local
/ip address add address=192.168.0.1/24 interface=Local 
/ip address add address=189.7.248.22/255.255.248.0 interface=wlan1
/ip address add address=189.7.248.203/255.255.248.0 interface=wlan2
/ip address add address=189.7.248.227/255.255.248.0 interface=wlan3
/ip firewall mangle add chain=input in-interface=wlan1 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn
/ip firewall mangle add chain=input in-interface=wlan2 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan2_conn
/ip firewall mangle add chain=input in-interface=wlan3 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan3_conn
/ip firewall mangle add chain=output connection-mark=wlan1_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan1
/ip firewall mangle add chain=output connection-mark=wlan2_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan2
/ip firewall mangle add chain=output connection-mark=wlan3_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan3
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address=189.7.248.0/255.255.248.0 action=accept in-interface=Local 
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address=189.7.248.0/255.255.248.0 action=accept in-interface=Local 
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address=189.7.248.0/255.255.248.0 action=accept in-interface=Local 
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/0 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/1 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/2 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/3 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/4 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/5 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=wlan3_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting connection-mark=wlan1_conn in-interface=Local action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan1
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting connection-mark=wlan2_conn in-interface=Local action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan2
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting connection-mark=wlan3_conn in-interface=Local action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_wlan3
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.7.248.1 routing-mark=to_wlan1 check-gateway=ping
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.7.248.1 routing-mark=to_wlan2 check-gateway=ping
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.7.248.1 routing-mark=to_wlan3 check-gateway=ping
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.7.248.1 distance=1 check-gateway=ping
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.7.248.1 distance=2 check-gateway=ping
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.7.248.1 distance=3 check-gateway=ping
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.0.0/24 comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no
/ip firewall nat add chain=srcnat out-interface=wlan1 action=masquerade
/ip firewall nat add chain=srcnat out-interface=wlan2 action=masquerade
/ip firewall nat add chain=srcnat out-interface=wlan3 action=masquerade

----------


## rps67

Entre em contato pelo msn que vamos descobrir o erro ae, em seguida vc posta o resultado aqui.

----------


## ElonPJr

Amigo acho que o problema é o modem da net que fica alternando os ips e gatway.. coloquei routers depois dos modens e agora esta joia.... 
Obrigado pela atenção ok....
se precisar de algo ou ajuda no que estiver do alcance e so chamar

----------


## jcmaster85

boa tarde, alguem esta tendo problema com rapidshare???consigo passar tudo por fora do controle, bancos, msn, videos, tudo normal, porem rapidshare somente da erro provavelmente por causa da mudança de ip, coloco a faixa de ips de ip 64.38.0.0/16 no adrress lists porem nao muda nada sempre da erro, essa faixa é a correta? outra coisa uso a versao 3.30 mk para fazer o pcc separa em maquina so para balanceamento dos links, existe alguma outra versao recomendada?

----------


## rogeriodj

> boa tarde, alguem esta tendo problema com rapidshare???consigo passar tudo por fora do controle, bancos, msn, videos, tudo normal, porem rapidshare somente da erro provavelmente por causa da mudança de ip, coloco a faixa de ips de ip 64.38.0.0/16 no adrress lists porem nao muda nada sempre da erro, essa faixa é a correta? outra coisa uso a versao 3.30 mk para fazer o pcc separa em maquina so para balanceamento dos links, existe alguma outra versao recomendada?


Eu tbm gostaria de saber como resolver isso, aqui tenho problemas com rapidshare e easy-share!!!

----------


## agrinfo

Amigo *DSSS*
primeiramente gostaria de saber se vc fes o PCC e rotas staticas e se vc fes isso se vc poderia postar as configurações ou um script de como faselas, pois sou iniciante no MK e gostaria de faser um PCC com Rotas Staticas.

abraço.

----------


## diegovilela01

Pessoal fiz o balanceamento PCC 4 adsl roteado, estao balanceando tranquilo downloads perfeito agora navegacao lenta!!

hardware para balanceamento
Routerboard 450, Dedicado ao PCC

wlan1 - 4 mega
wlan2 - 1 mega
wlan3 - 1 mega
wlan4 - 1 mega

segue exports

/ip address
add address=10.0.0.254/24 broadcast=10.0.0.255 comment="" disabled=no \
interface=Local network=10.0.0.0
add address=192.168.0.1/24 broadcast=192.168.0.255 comment="" disabled=no \
interface=wlan1 network=192.168.0.0
add address=192.168.1.1/24 broadcast=192.168.1.255 comment="" disabled=no \
interface=wlan2 network=192.168.1.0
add address=192.168.2.1/24 broadcast=192.168.2.255 comment="" disabled=no \
interface=wlan3 network=192.168.2.0
add address=192.168.3.1/24 broadcast=192.168.3.255 comment="" disabled=no \
interface=wlan4 network=192.168.3.0

/ip route
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.0.254 routing-mark=to_wlan1 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
192.168.1.254 routing-mark=to_wlan2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
192.168.2.254 routing-mark=to_wlan3 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.3.254 routing-mark=to_wlan4 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.3.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.0.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.254 scope=30 target-scope=10

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=Local src-address=10.0.0.0/24
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=wlan1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=wlan2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=wlan3
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=wlan4

/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=\
wlan1 new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=\
wlan2 new-connection-mark=wlan2_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=wlan3 new-connection-mark=wlan3_conn \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=wlan4 new-connection-mark=wlan4_conn \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wlan1_conn \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_wlan1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wlan2_conn \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_wlan2 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wlan3_conn \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_wlan3 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wlan4_conn \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_wlan4 passthrough=no
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=Local
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
192.168.0.0/24 in-interface=Local
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
192.168.1.0/24 in-interface=Local
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
192.168.2.0/24 in-interface=Local
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=\
192.168.3.0/24 in-interface=Local
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local new-connection-mark=wlan2_conn \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local new-connection-mark=wlan3_conn \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Local new-connection-mark=wlan4_conn \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/3
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
wlan1_conn disabled=no in-interface=Local new-routing-mark=to_wlan1 \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
wlan2_conn disabled=no in-interface=Local new-routing-mark=to_wlan2 \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
wlan3_conn disabled=no in-interface=Local new-routing-mark=to_wlan3 \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
wlan4_conn disabled=no in-interface=Local new-routing-mark=to_wlan4 \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment=MSN disabled=no \
new-packet-mark=msn-out passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=1863
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=1863 \
new-packet-mark=msn-in passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=change-mss chain=forward comment="" disabled=no new-mss=1360 \
protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn

----------


## tiagomatias

Mude a forma dos modem de roteado para bridge, você ganhar mais desempenho com isso, agora caso n resolver, teste cada link para ver se esta tendo as velocidades nominal




> Pessoal fiz o balanceamento PCC 4 adsl roteado, estao balanceando tranquilo downloads perfeito agora navegacao lenta!!
> 
> hardware para balanceamento
> Routerboard 450, Dedicado ao PCC
> 
> wlan1 - 4 mega
> wlan2 - 1 mega
> wlan3 - 1 mega
> wlan4 - 1 mega
> ...

----------


## diegovilela01

> Mude a forma dos modem de roteado para bridge, você ganhar mais desempenho com isso, agora caso n resolver, teste cada link para ver se esta tendo as velocidades nominal


 

estava querendo deixa o maior como bridge e o restante roteado ficara legal? outra coisa faco os teste direto funciona bem, link de 1 mega da 800kbps

----------


## diegovilela01

tiago a mudanca pra bridge em configuracoes e somente em ip-routes na alteracao do ip do route pra a interface?

----------


## tiagomatias

> tiago a mudanca pra bridge em configuracoes e somente em ip-routes na alteracao do ip do route pra a interface?


vc mudando para bridge, as interfaces em mangle vai ser os PPPoE-out criado pelo mikrotik, em /ip route os gw use como GATEWAY-INTERFACE no lugar de IP.

se vc tiver alguma particulariedade em deixar eme router, ai deixa como router, agora se for apenas modismo deixe como bridge todos os modem

----------


## diegovilela01

então, o problema e na navegação que esta lenta.

----------


## Link Informatica

ola amigo , estou tendo problema com msn , sera que alguem poderia me enviar um script de como tirar o msn do load..desde de ja obrigado

----------


## patrickmiranda

não tive problemas com msn pode deixar ele pelo loadbalance poe per-connection-classifier=both-addresses

----------


## patrickmiranda

Agora que vi a data.
Mas seu problema é a carga que vc está dando, vc está dando cargas iguais para os 4 links vc tem que dar para o link de 4 megas carga diferente. coloque 4 regras para o link de 4 megas e 1 regra para cada link de 1 mega.

----------


## vie190

parabens a todos do forum que postou suas duvidas e soluções e com certeza ajudou bastante,,eu acredito que o problema que tenho hj com pcc é uma dor de cabeça para muitos aqui eu trabalho com pcc com 3 link a 8 meses e funciona perfeitamente,desde vamos de vez em quando tirando ip de sites que não pode ser balanceado,,ate ai tudo bem,mais nestes 8 meses tenho 2 problema que não consegui resolver e estes me da vontade de parar de usar pcc.,,,,,primeiro tenho alguns clientes com ps3 que não consegue jogar online e wecam no msn roda quando quer,....alguem aqui ja passo por isso e poderia mostrar como foi resolvido ?.,..,agradecemos desde ja

----------


## maxmelo

> Boa tarde cristianoduarte,
> esse balanceamento esta muito melhor doque os demais que a mikrotik tem hoje, mas com alguns problemas que devem ser corrigidos breve pela mikrotik, e um deles é os videos que as vezes tem q se precisar F5/Refresh para poder carregar o video principalmente do youtube.
> 
> o melhor lugar para poder acompanhar o andamento desse balanceamento veja no forum da mikrotik no seguinte endereço:
> >>>>> MikroTik RouterOS &bull; View topic - New firewall matcher PCC
> 
> mas vou postar os script q postei lá balanceando 7 link
> 
> 
> ...


Amigo desculpe a ignorancia e falta de conhecimento e se puder me ajudar eu agradeço eu tenho um load PCC q eu paguei para fazerem para mim e nao estou satisfeito pois meu CPANEL e WHM nao funcionam mais, sempre qdo entro na pagina de login e dou enter volta a mesma pagina e tb notei q estou tendo muito erro qdo tento me conectar via ftp da erro direto e os videos principalmente do youtube demoram horrores para entrar entaum estou querendo zerar a minha RB750G e colocar o seu script mas so tenho 2 links e sao ADSL, minha primeira pergunta é esse script serve pra link ADSL pois me disseram q tem diferença de Load PCC com link dedicado para link com ADSL, minha segunda pergunta é teria como vc deixar pra mim esse script so para 2 links ADSL? pois como nao tenho pratica tenho medo de errar algo e de nao funcionar como deve, terceia pergunta é apenas isso q eu coloco na RB ou tem mais alguma coisa q vai na RB q vc nao postou?, eu uso uma RB750G c/ mk versao 4.11 so pra Load PCC e tenho 2 links ADSL de 11MB em bridge ligado a uma RB450G como cliente aonde eu tenho 160 usuarios, agradeço desde ja pela atencao e tempo dispensado, o meu muito obrigado a vc e a todos q tem colaborado com esse exelente post.

----------


## maxmelo

Estou postando o meu Load PCC como é hj p/ ver se tem algo errado com ele pois nao funciona como deveria.
-------------------------------------------------------------ThunderCache3.1
ADSL1-11MB (bridge) -----> Balanceador PCC (RB750G) -----> Mikrotik (RB450G) ---> Clientes
ADSL2-11MB (bridge) -----> ---------------------------------Mk-Auth

Meu Load Balance PCC p/ 2 links ADSL de 11MB em uma RB750G v.4.11:

Meu Mangle:
/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" \
disabled=no dst-port=443 in-interface=CLIENTES protocol=tcp
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FTP FORA DO BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-port=21 in-interface=CLIENTES protocol=tcp
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=CLIENTES
add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" \
disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Bancos (Sites Seguros)" \
disabled=no dst-port=443 new-routing-mark=Bancos passthrough=no protocol=\
tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Bancos (Sites Seguros)" \
disabled=no dst-port=22 new-routing-mark=Bancos passthrough=no protocol=\
tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Bancos (Sites Seguros)" \
disabled=no dst-port=8291 new-routing-mark=Bancos passthrough=no \
protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Sites Especial" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=Especial new-routing-mark="Sites Especial" passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
in-interface=ether2adsl new-connection-mark=ether2adsl_conn passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
in-interface=ether3adsl new-connection-mark=ether3adsl_conn passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
ether2adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2adsl passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
ether3adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether3adsl passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=CLIENTES new-connection-mark=\
ether2adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=CLIENTES new-connection-mark=\
ether3adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
ether2adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=CLIENTES new-routing-mark=\
to_ether2adsl passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
ether3adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=CLIENTES new-routing-mark=\
to_ether3adsl passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment=\
"Deixar o winbox fora do controle de banda" disabled=no \
new-connection-mark=winbox-out passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=8291
add action=mark-packet chain=output comment="" connection-mark=winbox-out \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=winbox-out passthrough=yes

Meu NAT:
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
ether2adsl
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
ether3adsl
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Redirecionemento MK-AUTH" disabled=\
no dst-port=80 in-interface=ether2adsl protocol=tcp to-addresses=\
192.168.0.2 to-ports=80
Meu Route:
/ip route
add comment=Link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether2adsl routing-mark=to_ether2adsl scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=Link2 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether3adsl routing-mark=to_ether3adsl scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=Link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether2adsl scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment=Link2 disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether3adsl scope=30 target-scope=10

----------


## patrickmiranda

seu problema está em per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:2/0
coloque both-addresses 
vc está dizendo ao mk o seguinte:
todas as conexões com ip e porta iguais saem por esse link
o que acontece vc entra no banco pela porta 80 (exemplo) depois faz a conexão segura pela 433 vc acabou de mudar de porta então nada prende o a conexção pelo mesmo link o banco te derruba pq para ele existem 2 hosts diferentes fazendo o mesmo acesso.
Com o per-connection-classifier=both-addresses vc dirá o seguite:
todas as conecções o o mesmo dst-addres e scr-anddres ficam nesse link independente da porta ai não vai mais acontecer isso.
quanto ao video tambem irá corrigir o problema (não sei pq mais vai)
Dá uma olhada no topco para vc fazer a exclusão do Bradesco é o unico que tá dando problema o resto fica no balance exclua somente o bradesco.

----------


## maxmelo

> seu problema está em per-connection-classifier=\
> both-addresses-and-ports:2/0
> coloque both-addresses 
> vc está dizendo ao mk o seguinte:
> todas as conexões com ip e porta iguais saem por esse link
> o que acontece vc entra no banco pela porta 80 (exemplo) depois faz a conexão segura pela 433 vc acabou de mudar de porta então nada prende o a conexção pelo mesmo link o banco te derruba pq para ele existem 2 hosts diferentes fazendo o mesmo acesso.
> Com o per-connection-classifier=both-addresses vc dra o seguite:
> todas as conecções o o mesmo dst-address e scr-anddress ficam nesse link independente da porta ai não vai mais acontecer isso.
> quanto ao video tambem irá corrigir o problema (não sei pq mais vai)
> Dá uma olhada no topco para vc fazeer a exclusão do Bradesco é o unico que tá dando problema o resto fica no balance exclua somente o bradesco.


Vlw obrigado amigo pela resposta, resolvi ja o problema.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Olá! Estou usando o sistema pcc há um mês e realmente funcion legal,. Aqui onde ficamos temos dificuldades enorme de links, só para se ter uma idéia pagamos R$ 6.000,00 para 1MB da Embratel dedicado, para alivar o nosso link a única solução custo beneficio foi adquirir 2 links da Opensky direto da Itália apenas par download, uma vez que o upload da Embratel temos sobra, em média temos 400kb ecada link da Openky, ou seja, quase 1MB em alguns casos chegamos a ficar quase com 2MB total nela, claro que a latência é alta mas para gente que não tinha sobra na Embratel ajuda bastante com este Satélite é o severino quebra galho. Agora estou enfrentando o seguinte problema quando fecha o tempo o mesmo sai fora do ar por alguns minutos tipo 10 nmo máximo meia hora, já peguei a regra para poder parar o mesmo automaticamente fazendo checagem a cada 3 segundos, mas no meu caso não funciona, ele não consegue entender, pq os dois link do Satélite vem de dois micros com Windows XP que faz o compartilhamento e joga nesta RB750GB, ai que vai a minha dúvida crucial ele faz um checagem de pingue mas o ping para o Gateway daquele Link mas obviamente que ele vai responder estou certo até pq ele nada mas é do que um servidor, mas o problema como ele vai saber que não tem tráfego para fora e outra a opensky não pinga nem a pau. Aguardo!

----------


## patrickmiranda

no menu tools -- traffic Monitor vc consegue fazer algo para desativar já para ativar vc teria que colocar uma regra que habilitaria o link de novo e logo em seguida desabilitaria de novo

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

as regras de marcação de pacote estao interferindo nas rotas da minha rede interna, quando tento acessar uma rb que passa pela rb do load balance, a conexao é enviada para internet e nao consigo acessar a rb, alguem sabe como contornar isso? se desabilito as marcações tudo funciona normal alguem tem ideia ?!?!?!?

----------


## patrickmiranda

O que eu fiz aqui é direcionar uma porta para cada rb da minha rede interna ai tanto externa quanto interna ficou funcionando beleza. mas posta ai as suas configurações para dar uma olhada.

----------


## flavioffk

To com um problema aqui, normalmente quando um site tem q passar pelo mesmo link só incluir o Ip no Loopback e tudo se resolve, mas o site idc.org.br na parte de ver os videos ead das aulas, nao funciona. Ja fiz de tudo, e nao abre os videos passando pelo PCC. Peguei o Ip de todos server do IDC, bem como os de video, inclui e nao resolve. Alguem tem uma luz?

----------


## Alex20cf

> Certo,agora ficou 100%,refiz tudo direitinho...ficou realmente muito bom esse sistema de balanceamento bem melhor q nth,nao tendo problemas com rotas nem nada,nem bancos e as conexoes wan sempre uma quase igual a outra o consumo..
> 
> Futuramente irei adicionar mais delas...
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos pela colaboracao!Mais uma vez...


voce esta falando das regras de pcc que estao no começo deste forum, das regras da wiki mikrotik ou qual ?
fico muito agradecido se voce ou alguem me responder essa duvida, estou estudando balance pcc.

----------

